# Como hacer una interface OBD2 ?



## doanesan

Alguien tendrá un diagrama para hacer la interfase ODB2 de un auto a RS232? tengo el programa VAG 311 para computadora pero necesito el cable y quisiera hacerlo. No se si solo se trata de un convertidor de niveles de señal (12v a TTL) o se trate de un interprete de codigo... en fin ojalá puedan asesorarme sobre el tema. Saludos.


----------



## hipatetik

Yo tambien ando buscando uno para Chevrolet Corsa, fijense por aca a modo orientativo nomas:

http://www.planetfall.com/~jeff/obdii/


----------



## heli

Este proyecto parece muy bueno, yo no lo he probado, pero esta muy bien documentado y tiene el esquema, PCB y firmware para el PIC:
http://www.obddiag.net/projects.html


----------



## shadowpucci

heli dijo:
			
		

> Este proyecto parece muy bueno, yo no lo he probado, pero esta muy bien documentado y tiene el esquema, PCB y firmware para el PIC:
> http://www.obddiag.net/projects.html


Sres, ese lo tengo ARMADO y FUNCIONANDO en muchos autos compatibles con ELM323... tarde buen tiempo en armarlo, pero funca!


un video demostrativo.....

YouTube - Suzuki Fun CHIPTuning - Prueba 4 de la interfaz


----------



## fernandoae

Acà paso un link para los novatos que recièn se estàn iniciando en el tema del OBD:
http://www.taringa.net/posts/autos-motos/2178441/Chips-de-potencia_.html

Y està tambièn me pareciò interesante ponerla porque se muestran casos de reparaciòn de vehiculos con inyecciòn electrònica: http://testengineargentina.blogspot.com/2008_03_01_archive.html 
Hay casos realmente interesantes, en los cuales un determinado sensor indica una falla que no està directamente relacionada con el mismo  ... te enseñan a interpretar las lecturas obtenidas con el scanner.


----------



## saynomore_7

http://www.elmelectronics.com/DSheets/ELM327DS.pdf

Ese es el integrado que se usa para hacer la interpretacion de los diferentes protocolos, este chip en particular soporta bastantes protocolos y es muy usado.
En la hoja de datos figura tambien un esquematico de como se arma el circuito y los codigos que se envian y reciben.
En este momento estoy investigando bastante sobre estos temas, ya que es mi tesis de fin de carrera.
Por ahora no es muchala información que tengo, pero si necesitan algo y lo tengo se los facilito SIN DRAMAS. Solo manden un mail y les respondere (puedo tardar algunos dias en responder, pero respondo..jejej).


----------



## mato09

Buenas a todos ,tengo ganas de armar la interface obd2 http://www.obddiag.net/projects.html
dicen q fuciona bien,lo q no consigo ver es el circuito(PCB) ,ya que hay uno casi al final de la pagina (FIGURA 6)
pero dice "Schematic without MC33290 and MC33390" y no estoy seguro ,si alguien lo armo o sabe cual es ,agradeceria cualquier información GRACIAS


----------



## shadowpucci

el esquematico que esta debajo es para hacerlo si no conseguis el mc33290, el cual se consigue en dicomse aca en baires.... 


en cuanto a los PCB el dueño del site parece haberlos sacado de publicacion.... yo tengo un esquematico pero de la version vieja... es mas me baje el site entero de ese modelo, que sirve para vehiculos ISO9141-2 (linea GM nueva entre otros), y sirve coomo reemplazo del ELM323... si te interesa te lo dejo aca 

http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bitmapprinting.tif

saludos!


----------



## bb1

¿crees tú que merece la pena perder el tiempo cuando te lo venden hecho ?.  Por ej. uno blutot

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16921


----------



## bb1

Pues vas y lo pides a los chinos y lo tienes en un mes en casa por  $54.67  y menos.


----------



## shadowpucci

no... yo hablo de pesos argentinos.....  aca ninguna baja  con envios y costos de aduana, la elm323 40-45U$S...


----------



## shadowpucci

la version vieja solo era compatibles con autos con protocolo iso9141...

la nueva ademas de eso, tambien soporta CAN y J1850 PWM y VPW

yo arme la vieja... y la nueva es identica con los agregados para CAN y J1850...


----------



## bb1

shadowpucci dijo:
			
		

> no... yo hablo de pesos argentinos.....  aca ninguna baja  con envios y costos de aduana, la elm323 40-45U$S...



Yo me enteraría bien sobre eso que dices de los costos de aduana. Aquí en España por debajo de 100 o 150 euros no se paga aranceles y por encima si te pillan anda sobre el 12-16%.

En esta como en alguna otra empresa no hay gastos de envío.

Y bajo mi punto de vista nunca te merecerá la pena algo que puedes comprar hecho, te ahorras tiempo, (y el tiempo es oro) y seguro que nunca conseguirás el acabado y prestaciones de un modelo comercial.  

A ver si por intentar ahorrarte unos dineros vas a enchufar tu aparato al coche y fries la BSI o borras código y entonces hacemos unas risas con tu coche muerto.


----------



## fernandoae

"A ver si por intentar ahorrarte unos dineros vas a enchufar tu aparato al coche y fries la BSI o borras código y entonces hacemos unas risas con tu coche muerto."
Si uno sabe lo que hace y presta atención para no cometer errores no hay problemas. Además es más lindo cuando uno arriesga! y más cuando hay plata en juego!


----------



## shadowpucci

bb1 dijo:
			
		

> A ver si por intentar ahorrarte unos dineros vas a enchufar tu aparato al coche y fries la BSI o borras código y entonces hacemos unas risas con tu coche muerto.



primero es mucho el coste de aduana y envio en argentina... yo me traje varias cosas de afuera... y la aduana argentina es una porqueria en cuanto a pasar cosas.... te cobran hasta un tornillo de acero....

segundo, lo arme, falle VARIAS veces, pero a la larga andubo y mi coche no murio y la verdad la satisfaccion que te da es inpagable...


y si se borraba la ecu... tengo el dispositivo para reprogramarla, recaudos sobraron....





			
				fernandoae dijo:
			
		

> Si uno sabe lo que hace y presta atención para no cometer errores no hay problemas. Además es más lindo cuando uno arriesga! y más cuando hay plata en juego!



totalmente... las pruebas que realize fueron con fusibles chicos ultrarrapidos intermedios y mediciones constantes... no di lugar a las fallas.....


----------



## bb1

shadowpucci dijo:
			
		

> primero es mucho el coste de aduana y envio en argentina... yo me traje varias cosas de afuera... y la aduana argentina es una porqueria en cuanto a pasar cosas.... te cobran hasta un tornillo de acero....



Porque lo dices tú, que si no no me lo creo. Suerte entonces con tu montaje.


----------



## madmax

Hola,

Shadowpucci.  ¿Todavia tenes el PCB o esquematico y el HEXA para el pic del escanner que mostras en el video ?
Aca hay un escaner que es con optoacopladores para OBD2: 


http://www.planetfall.com/cms/content/opendiag-obd-ii-schematics-pcb-layout


Chaio


----------



## Martin Renato

para el conversor de OBDII a RS232c , a ver les ayuda esto :


----------



## mecatrodatos

que tal buscando en la web encontre este proyecto:

http://instruct1.cit.cornell.edu/Co...ects/s2009/ama64_maa66/ama64_maa66/index.html

es muy interesante utiliza conector obd2 visualizacion en ldc con un microcontrolador

bueno he mirado el foro y me parece interesante en mi pais estas interfases con costosas y poco confiables me parecio interesante la que viene al principio del foro con un pic de la serie 18f se encuentran las diagramas el firware para el pic , seria intereante hacerlo y ver si funciona.

he aqui el esquematico con sus componentes

la ubicacion de los componens en pcb

el .hex para el pic

:020000040000FA
:0600000066EF2BF0120078
:0A00060001005A570000D600000068
:0400100002000000EA
:0C001400D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E836
:100020008A84080EE66E350EE66EBEEC2AF042E9D2
:10003000036A080E035C10E203500024E96E000E10
:100040000120EA6EEFCFE6FF360E0324E66EBEEC2B
:100050002AF042E9032AEDD7E66A11EC2AF041E9D9
:100060008A9442E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CF6A
:10007000D9FF85E94EE8300E056E066A076A086A00
:10008000096A0A6A0B6A0C6A8A84000103A56DD0AA
:1000900000EBBCF001EBBDF002EBBEF003EBBFF0F8
:1000A0000001BC6BBD6BBC510D6EBD510E6EBE51DF
:1000B0000F6EBF51106E00EBBCF001EBBDF002EB18
:1000C000BEF003EBBFF0BD6BBE6BBF6B080E1F0B2A
:1000D00008E00001D890BC37BD37BE37BF37E8060F
:1000E000F9E1D9500D0FE96EDACFEAFF0001BC51FA
:1000F000EE12BD51EE12BE51EE12BF51EE1200EBE8
:10010000BCF001EBBDF002EBBEF003EBBFF0BC6B4B
:10011000BE6BBF6B080ED890BF33BE33BD33BC334C
:10012000E806F9E1D9500D0FE96EDACFEAFF0001D8
:10013000BC51EE12BD51EE12BE51EE12BF51EE1285
:10014000D950050FE66EDACFE6FF080EE66E0DEB2E
:10015000E6FF0EEBE6FF0FEBE6FF10EBE6FF010E0E
:10016000E66E54EC26F048E925D0E00E116E070E3D
:10017000126E00EBBCF001EBBDF002EBBEF003EB46
:10018000BFF00001BC17BD6BBE6BBF6BBC51111241
:10019000BD511212D950050FE66EDACFE6FF080EF8
:1001A000E66E11EBE6FF12EBE6FF010EE66E50EC99
:1001B00028F046E9010EE66E11EC2AF041E98A9436
:1001C0004FE9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF42
:1001D00081E942E88A84080EE66E350EE66EBEECD2
:1001E0002AF042E9016A080E015C11E20150F76A47
:1001F000E60FF66E560EF7220800F5CFE6FF360E34
:100200000124E66EBEEC2AF042E9012AECD7E66A48
:1002100011EC2AF041E98A94010EE66E05DB41E912
:10022000026E050E025C09E07F0E00010A5D05E02A
:10023000210E0C5D02E0000E02D00D0E00D043E94D
:10024000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E98E
:1002500043E8005007E07F0E026E840E036EBC0E72
:10026000046E06D07E0E026E840E036EBC0E046E0B
:10027000E66AE66AE66AFC0EE66E02EBE6FF03EB70
:10028000E6FF04EBE6FF7F0EE66EE668E668DBEC71
:100290001CF04AE944E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFC5
:1002A000E1CFD9FF82E941E800EBE6FFCCDF41E98D
:1002B000000EE66EE66AE66ADF0EE66E070EE66E92
:1002C000E66A50EC28F046E9F80EE66E070EE66E98
:1002D000E66AB8EC29F043E9E80EE66E070EE66E32
:1002E000E66A43EC29F043E9240EE66E600EE66E02
:1002F000BEEC2AF042E9E668240EE66EBEEC2AF077
:1003000042E9E668250EE66EBEEC2AF042E9E668B0
:10031000090EE66EBEEC2AF042E9E668110EE66EC2
:10032000BEEC2AF042E9E668150EE66EBEEC2AF055
:1003300042E9E668190EE66EBEEC2AF042E9200EAC
:10034000E66E700EE66EBEEC2AF042E9E66A32EC2A
:100350002BF041E90E0EE66E9EEC2AF041E9026EAA
:10036000E00E021402E0100E10D02EDF026E0250DA
:100370000AE1000103810395005002E0060E01D05E
:10038000080E0001016F025000D042E9E7CFD9FF0B
:100390001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E941E800EBB7
:1003A000E6FF51DF41E9000EE66EE66AE66AF10E0D
:1003B000E66E330EE66EDB0EE66E180EE66EE66A4D
:1003C00054EC26F048E9E66AE668E6681F0EE66E39
:1003D000E66AA3EC28F045E9E66AF10EE66EDA0E6D
:1003E000E66E180EE66EE66A45EC27F045E9440E27
:1003F000E66E600EE66EBEEC2AF042E9E668240E78
:10040000E66EBEEC2AF042E9E668250EE66EBEEC2A
:100410002AF042E9E668090EE66EBEEC2AF042E9EF
:10042000E668110EE66EBEEC2AF042E9E668150EAB
:10043000E66EBEEC2AF042E9E668190EE66EBEEC06
:100440002AF042E9200EE66E700EE66EBEEC2AF04F
:1004500042E9E66A32EC2BF041E944EC2BF0026E03
:10046000E00E021402E0100E10D0AEDE026E02505A
:100470000AE1000103810385005002E0070E01D06C
:10048000090E0001016F025000D042E9E7CFD9FF09
:100490001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF87E941E800019B
:1004A00000A340D000010351040B01E0010EE66EF1
:1004B000150EE66E000EE66E00EBE6FF01EBE6FFC2
:1004C00002EBE6FF03EBE6FF9CEC1EF047E9010FB1
:1004D000076E1D0EE66E2B0EE66E150EE66E000E16
:1004E000E66E06EC1CF044E907500001BD6B150FE9
:1004F000BC6F000EBD23BCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF04EB31
:10050000E9FF05EBEAFFEFCFE6FF0428BE6F000E20
:100510000520BF6FBEC0E6FFBFC0E6FF6CEC1EF05B
:1005200045E919D0150EE66E000EE66E0428E96E58
:10053000000E0520EA6EEFCFE6FF020E0001042454
:10054000BC6F000E0520BD6FBCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF5E
:100550006CEC1EF045E9150EE66E000EE66E0CEC36
:1005600021F042E942E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFF7
:10057000E1CFD9FF87E943E8000100A340D00001A3
:100580000351040B01E0010EE66E150EE66E000E3F
:10059000E66E00EBE6FF01EBE6FF02EBE6FF03EBA6
:1005A000E6FF9CEC1EF047E9010F076E1D0EE66E9C
:1005B0002B0EE66E150EE66E000EE66E06EC1CF0D7
:1005C00044E907500001BD6B150FBC6F000EBD2341
:1005D000BCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF04EBE9FF05EBEAFFA8
:1005E000EFCFE6FF0428BE6F000E0520BF6FBEC030
:1005F000E6FFBFC0E6FF6CEC1EF045E953D0020EEB
:100600000424E96E000E0520EA6EEF50086E096AB8
:100610000428E96E000E0520EA6EEF500F0B000172
:10062000BC6FBCC0BDF0BC6BBC510812BD510912FF
:1006300000010351040B01E0010EE66E150EE66E9B
:10064000000EE66E08EBE6FF09EBE6FFE66AE66AF7
:100650009CEC1EF047E9150EE66E000EE66E0CEC03
:1006600021F042E9EE0EF66E560EF76E0800F5CF59
:1006700015F000013A0E166F200E176F180EE66E79
:10068000000EE66E060EE66E030E00010424BC6F3B
:10069000000E0520BD6FBCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF6CECE0
:1006A0001EF045E9150EE66E000EE66E0CEC21F02C
:1006B00042E944E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CF05
:1006C000D9FF87E941E8000100A340D000010351B0
:1006D000040B01E0010EE66E150EE66E000EE66EEE
:1006E00000EBE6FF01EBE6FF02EBE6FF03EBE6FFC4
:1006F0009CEC1EF047E9010F076E1D0EE66E2B0EF7
:10070000E66E150EE66E000EE66E06EC1CF044E991
:1007100007500001BD6B150FBC6F000EBD23BCC0A0
:10072000E6FFBDC0E6FF04EBE9FF05EBEAFFEFCF14
:10073000E6FF0428BE6F000E0520BF6FBEC0E6FFB7
:10074000BFC0E6FF6CEC1EF045E92AD00428E96E34
:10075000000E0520EA6EEF500F0B076E0750F76A88
:10076000EE0FF66E560EF7220800F5CF15F00001D9
:100770003A0E166F200E176F180EE66E000EE66E1C
:10078000070EE66E020E00010424BC6F000E052069
:10079000BD6FBCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF6CEC1EF045E9D6
:1007A000150EE66E000EE66E0CEC21F042E942E911
:1007B000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E918
:1007C00041E800EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF50080802E027
:1007D000000E26D00028E96E000E0120EA6EEF50D0
:1007E000F00BE8380F0B036E030E035C02E3000E00
:1007F00017D0035013E10028E96E000E0120EA6EC5
:10080000EF50070802E2000E0BD00028E96E000E40
:100810000120EA6EEF5002E1000E02D0010E00D07E
:1008200042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFE8
:1008300082E94AE800010251066EF2940650AE08C1
:1008400002E2AE0E066E06500001BC6FBD6B770E65
:10085000BD03F3CFBDF0BC51BD27770EBC03F3CF72
:10086000BCF0F450BD27FF0ED880BC57BD57BDC0AB
:10087000BCF0BD6BBC51076E07EBD7FF0650BC6FD9
:10088000BD6B770EBD03F3CFBDF0BC51BD27770E16
:10089000BC03F3CFBCF0F450BD27FF0ED880BC578B
:1008A000BD57BC51086E08EBD6FF000E046E020E59
:1008B000056E096AF2B46FD082B2FCD78A82F7EC77
:1008C0002AF0030B0A6E020E0A1402E0010E01D098
:1008D000000E0B6E00010428BC6F000E0520BD6FDA
:1008E000BCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF04EBE6FF05EBE6FF9C
:1008F000090E0424BE6F000E0520BF6FBEC0E6FFC8
:10090000BFC0E6FF0BEBE6FF58EC23F047E904EB32
:10091000E6FF05EBE6FF4FDF42E9000901E1CAD738
:100920000428E96E000E0520EA6EEF50F00BE8385F
:100930000F0B020A1BE0030A04E0010A01E01BD0CE
:100940001AD0090E0424026E000E0520036E02EB7D
:10095000E9FF03EBEAFFEECFE6FFEECFE6FFEECFD7
:10096000E6FFEECFE6FF35EC00F044E907EBD7FFFA
:1009700008EBD6FF00D00D0E09260426000E052236
:10098000F40EF36EF46A0950F35C000EF45801E2C1
:1009900002D08A928FD7005004E0095002E0080E7E
:1009A00069D004EBE9FF05EBEAFFEF6A000E046E85
:1009B000020E056E04EBE9FF05EBEAFFEF5054E091
:1009C000090E0424026E000E0520036E0428E96E51
:1009D000000E0520EA6EEF50F00BE8380F0B020A0C
:1009E0002BE0030A16E0010A01E039D002EBE9FF2F
:1009F00003EBEAFFEECFE6FFEECFE6FFEECFE6FF3A
:100A0000EECFE6FF04EBE6FF05EBE6FF42DD46E94D
:100A100026D002EBE9FF03EBEAFFEECFE6FFEECFD5
:100A2000E6FFEECFE6FFEECFE6FF04EBE6FF05EBD9
:100A3000E6FF9CDD46E913D002EBE9FF03EBEAFF9A
:100A4000EECFE6FFEECFE6FFEECFE6FFEECFE6FF1E
:100A500004EBE6FF05EBE6FF30DE46E900D00D0EC5
:100A60000426000E0522A6D7095002E0080E01D088
:100A7000050E00D04BE9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FF32
:100A8000E1CFD9FF83E941E8036A080E035C09E27C
:100A90000350EA6A080FE96E000EEA22EF6A032AA1
:100AA000F4D7080EE66E000EE66E00EBE6FF01EBF3
:100AB000E6FF28EC1EF044E9080EE66E000EE66E36
:100AC0000AEC00F042E9E66AAFDE41E900D042E913
:100AD000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E9F6
:100AE00041E8005023E00050090A1AE00E0A12E023
:100AF0000F0A0AE00E0A01E018D0010EE66E4EEC75
:100B000001F041E9026E11D0E66A4EEC01F041E9D4
:100B1000026E0BD0010EE66E3CDC41E9026E05D0A0
:100B2000E66A37DC41E9026E00D021D0010EE66EA4
:100B30004EEC01F041E9000103B111D0E66A4EEC40
:100B400001F041E9000103B10AD0010EE66E21DC9B
:100B500041E9000103B103D0E66A1BDC41E9000171
:100B60000351010B02E0000E01D00D0E026E025087
:100B700000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CF9D
:100B8000D9FF81E941E8E66A32EC2BF041E90E0E2B
:100B9000E66E9EEC2AF041E9016EE00E011408E0D9
:100BA000040EE66E2B0EE66E2BEC21F042E907D028
:100BB000EC0EE66E2A0EE66E2BEC21F042E942E9DD
:060BC000E7CFD9FF12008F
:0A0BC6000001008100930085008704
:100BD000016B3E6BC00E046F330E056FF10E066F96
:100BE000320E026F120000010391E3EF05F0D9CF3E
:100BF000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E944E800EBE6FF01EB34
:100C0000E6FF7DEC1CF042E9F3CFBCF0F4CFBDF081
:100C10000001060EBC1901E1BD5119E1D950030FC5
:100C2000E66EDACFE6FF00EBE6FF01EBE6FF28EC2D
:100C30001EF044E9030E035C0AE1C00E0414000137
:100C4000046F05EB05F006EB06F0000E02D0010E76
:100C500000D045E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFB9
:100C6000D9FF83E942E8510EE66E2B0EE66E040EC4
:100C700000010024BC6F000E0120BD6FBCC0E6FF68
:100C8000BDC0E6FF33EC1CF044E9000907E151EC7C
:100C90001AF0F350036EF450046E06D076EC1AF09E
:100CA000F350036EF450046E03EBE6FF04EBE6FF33
:100CB0002BEC21F042E943E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CF6D
:100CC000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E942E800EBE6FF01EB65
:100CD000E6FF7DEC1CF042E9F3CFBCF0F4CFBDF0B1
:100CE0000001BC510608000EBD5511E300EBE6FF04
:100CF00001EBE6FF7DEC1CF042E9F3CFBEF0F4CF50
:100D0000BFF00001050EBE5D000EBF5902E2010EEC
:100D100034D0040E0024E96E000E0120EA6EEF507C
:100D200041080CE1010E046E050E0024E96E000E70
:100D30000120EA6EEF50D00F036E0FD0040E002496
:100D4000E96E000E0120EA6EEF50D00F036E0350E3
:100D500002E1010E01D0000E046ED8900CE20350A7
:100D6000090809E304EBE6FF03EBE6FF0FEC1BF0D9
:100D700042E9000E02D0010E00D043E9E7CFD9FFCF
:100D80001200000103911200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF95
:100D900083E944E800EBE6FF01EBE6FF7DEC1CF0A5
:100DA00042E9F350056EF450066E060ED89006BE6A
:100DB00003D0055C000E065825E3063404E2055016
:100DC0000708000E06541EE3D950030FE66EDACF73
:100DD000E6FF040E00010024BC6F000E0120BD6F71
:100DE000BCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF28EC1EF044E90304EA
:100DF00009E104EB02F00001025102E1320E026F40
:100E0000000E02D0010E00D045E9E7CFD9FF120055
:100E10008CEF1BF0D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF84E941E8A1
:100E2000046A0250140A01E17ED0060A01E178D07A
:100E3000010A73E0020A69E0010A5FE01F0A55E057
:100E4000010A4BE0030A47E0010A42E0070A3DE0DD
:100E5000010A32E0030A2BE0010A26E00E0A20E034
:100E6000010A1EE0020A19E0010A14E0070A0FE075
:100E7000010A0AE0030A05E0010A01E058D0A3DEF6
:100E800058D00001009155D00001008152D0090EC8
:100E9000046E4FD0000100954CD00001008549D070
:100EA000A2DE090E046E45D00A0E046E42D0FAECA2
:100EB0000BF0080E046E3DD000EBE6FF01EBE6FF01
:100EC000CCDE42E9080E046E34D00001009331D02C
:100ED000000100832ED055DF2CD000EBE6FF01EBA4
:100EE000E6FF85DE42E9046E24D000EBE6FF01EB6D
:100EF000E6FFE5DE42E9046E1CD000EBE6FF01EB05
:100F0000E6FFDDDE42E9046E14D000EBE6FF01EB04
:100F1000E6FF3ADF42E9046E0CD00E0E046E09D0F3
:100F20000F0E046E06D074DF080E046E02D0010EA0
:100F3000046E045000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFA8
:100F4000E6FFE1CFD9FF82E90050100A01E199D014
:100F50001F0A01E18ED0010A01E189D0060A01E1F0
:100F600085D0050A01E17AD0010A70E0070A66E03F
:100F70000C0A5CE0010A52E0030A48E0010A3EE084
:100F8000070A34E0090A30E0030A26E00B0A1CE0F5
:100F9000020A12E0010A08E04C0EE66E4E0EE66E02
:100FA0002BEC21F042E975D0AE0EE66E4D0EE66EEA
:100FB0002BEC21F042E96DD0B00EE66E4D0EE66EE0
:100FC0002BEC21F042E965D0CA0EE66E4D0EE66EBE
:100FD0002BEC21F042E95DD0B30EE66E4D0EE66ECD
:100FE0002BEC21F042E955D010D953D0EE0EE66E2D
:100FF0004D0EE66E2BEC21F042E94BD0F90EE66E79
:101000004D0EE66E2BEC21F042E943D0050EE66E64
:101010004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E93BD00D0EE66E53
:101020004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E933D0130EE66E45
:101030004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E92BD01C0EE66E34
:101040004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E923D0250EE66E23
:101050004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E91BD02F0EE66E11
:101060004E0EE66E2BEC21F042E913D012D0A6D83A
:1010700010D05A0EE66E4E0EE66E2BEC21F042E9D1
:1010800008D0410EE66E4E0EE66E2BEC21F042E9E2
:1010900000D04F0EE66E2B0EE66EF2EC20F042E929
:1010A00041E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF61
:1010B00083E948E8036800EBE6FF01EBE6FFE6ECB6
:1010C0001EF042E900EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF5005E11A
:1010D0003E0E006E000E016E0BD000EBE6FF01EB42
:1010E000E6FF3E0EE66E000EE66E46EC1CF044E9AE
:1010F000020EE66EE66A4C0EE66E2B0EE66E00EB16
:10110000E6FF01EBE6FF9EEC1BF046E9000909E073
:1011100000EBE6FF01EBE6FF23EC1BF042E9046E77
:1011200040D0040EE66EE66A00EBE6FF01EBE6FF58
:10113000D950060FE66EDACFE6FFADEC1CF046E9BB
:101140000A6A056A150EF36EF46AF350055C000E28
:10115000F4541EE2F76A0534FE0BF66EF736600EA5
:10116000F6264E0EF7220900F5CFE6FF0900F5CF6F
:10117000E6FFD950060FE66EDACFE6FF33EC1CF03F
:1011800044E9000903E185EB03F002D0052ADAD730
:1011900000EBE6FF01EBE6FF03EBE6FF3BDE43E996
:1011A000046E04EBE6FFCBDE41E949E9E7CFD9FF66
:1011B00012000001039107DD01EF12F0D9CFE6FF25
:1011C000E1CFD9FF81E942E8D950010FE66EDACFCD
:1011D000E6FF09EC1FF042E9150EE66E000EE66E22
:1011E000020EE66ED950010FE66EDACFE6FF6CEC28
:1011F0001EF045E9150EE66E000EE66E0CEC21F0D1
:1012000042E943E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFAA
:10121000D9FF81E942E8D950010FE66EDACFE6FF47
:1012200009EC1FF042E9CA0EE66E4D0EE66E150E91
:10123000E66E000EE66E67EC1CF044E9120E025CEE
:1012400010E1E00E011460080CE13F0EE66E2B0E7B
:10125000E66E150EE66E000EE66E06EC1CF044E936
:1012600031D0120E025C10E1E00E011440080CE1D6
:10127000320EE66E2B0EE66E150EE66E000EE66E74
:1012800006EC1CF044E91ED0240E025C10E1E00ED6
:10129000011420080CE1320EE66E2B0EE66E150EE0
:1012A000E66E000EE66E06EC1CF044E90BD01F0E55
:1012B000E66E2B0EE66E150EE66E000EE66E06EC82
:1012C0001CF044E9150EE66E000EE66E0CEC21F003
:1012D00042E943E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFDA
:1012E000D9FF81E943E8026AB30EE66E4D0EE66E61
:1012F0008BEC1CF042E9C5C0BCF0C6C0BDF0C7C055
:10130000BEF00001BC51036E016A0350015C0BE2A8
:101310000150F76AB30FF66E4D0EF7220800F55034
:101320000226012AF2D7160E035C03E1E00E025CEE
:1013300001E014D0CA0EE66E4D0EE66E8BEC1CF08A
:1013400042E9C5C0BCF0C6C0BDF0C7C0BEF00001D8
:10135000BC51036E230E035C01E101D0FFD744E9C9
:06136000E7CFD9FF1200E7
:0A136600EB0ED76EDB0ED66EF2948C
:101370001200F2A4FED71200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFC9
:1013800082E90F0E00140A0A18E0040A16E0070AA0
:1013900012E0020A10E0060A0EE0020A0CE0090A56
:1013A00008E0030A04E0020A02E0000E08D0000E82
:1013B00006D0000E04D0010E02D0000E00D041E98C
:1013C000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E9FD
:1013D00043E800010391005007E0060EE66E570E49
:1013E000E66EF2EC20F042E91CEC13F0026E0250C3
:1013F00004E1070EF36EF46AACD0005007E0100E63
:10140000E66E570EE66EF2EC20F042E9150EE66E3F
:101410004C0EE66E030EE66E080EE66E000EE66EED
:101420007BEC12F045E90001085104E1050EF36E72
:10143000F46A8FD0030E085D03E1550E095D04E0E8
:10144000030EF36EF46A85D00A51036E0B51046EDD
:10145000005007E0100EE66E570EE66EF2EC20F03C
:1014600042E9270EE66EDCEC2AF041E90001010EAC
:10147000086F0B1D096F080EE66E000EE66E3BEC62
:1014800012F042E9026E025004E1070EF36EF46AB4
:1014900060D0150EE66E0D0EE66E010EE66E080EBD
:1014A000E66E000EE66E7BEC12F045E90001085195
:1014B00004E1050EF36EF46A4CD0080503E1CC0E8E
:1014C000095D04E0030EF36EF46A43D0005007E0B8
:1014D000100EE66E570EE66EF2EC20F042E9080EB2
:1014E000045C03E0940E045C0DE100010051080B64
:1014F00003E1030E015D05E1000103810001030E1C
:10150000016F15D08F0E045C12E103EBE6FF34DFB0
:1015100041E900090CE000010051080B03E1040E51
:10152000015D05E1000103810001040E016F00016E
:101530000351010B02E0000E01D0050E0001BC6F4B
:10154000BD6B800B01E0BD69BCC0F3FFBDC0F4FF03
:1015500000D044E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFB1
:10156000D9FF82E943E800010391005007E0060E2D
:10157000E66E570EE66EF2EC20F042E978EC13F0DE
:10158000026E025002E1070E7CD0020EE66EE66AA1
:10159000FE0EE66E560EE66E080EE66E000EE66E67
:1015A000E6EC1BF046E9040EE66E000EE66E080E51
:1015B000E66E000EE66E70EC25F044E9080EE66E6D
:1015C000000EE66E30EC25F042E9080EE66E000EE5
:1015D000E66E3BEC12F042E9050E026E150EE66E69
:1015E0000D0EE66E070EE66E080EE66E000EE66E57
:1015F0007BEC12F045E90001085102E1025041D0B4
:10160000000103B13DD0050E0001085D03E2030EA9
:10161000026E36D0095103E1030E036E0ED0C00EE8
:10162000091503E1020E036E08D03F0E091503E011
:10163000040E036E02D0050E036E0350EA6A080F13
:10164000E96E000EEA22EF50C10803E0030E026EBD
:1016500017D00328EA6A080FE96E000EEA22EF505D
:10166000046E04EBE6FF88DE41E9000907E00001B3
:1016700003810001050E016F026A02D0030E026EA3
:10168000ADD744E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFCC
:10169000D9FF82E941E8005016E00050050A0CE04D
:1016A000060A03E0070A01E00DD000EBE6FF8BDE3F
:1016B00041E9F350026E06D000EBE6FF4EDF41E950
:1016C000026E00D011D0E66A7EDE41E9000103B16E
:1016D00003D0E66A42DF41E900010351010B02E059
:1016E000000E01D00D0E026E000103A10ED03BDEF4
:1016F0000001DA690001076B005007E0120EE66E88
:10170000570EE66E2BEC21F042E9025000D042E980
:10171000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E9AA
:1017200042E8030E0001015D16E1040EE66EE66A72
:10173000000EE66E570EE66E080EE66E000EE66EC2
:10174000E6EC1BF046E9080EE66E000EE66E14ECC1
:1017500025F042E919D0020EE66EE66A040EE66E46
:10176000570EE66E080EE66E000EE66EE6EC1BF017
:1017700046E9040EE66E000EE66E080EE66E000EFA
:10178000E66E70EC25F044E9080EE66E000EE66E9B
:1017900030EC25F042E9EDDD080EE66E000EE66E57
:1017A0003BEC12F042E9016E015003E10001072B0E
:1017B0001CD0026A150EE66E02C0E6FF0B0EE66E46
:1017C000080EE66E000EE66E7BEC12F045E90001B5
:1017D000085105E1025003E10001072B06D0050E78
:1017E000085D01E202D0022AE5D7BDDD43E9E7CF7B
:1017F000D9FF1200150EE66E000EE66E0D0EE66EB7
:10180000080EE66E000EE66E6CEC1EF045E9150E55
:10181000E66E000EE66E0CEC21F042E912000001CB
:101820000751050802E2039112D0FF0E0001DA5DB4
:1018300004E1CE6ACF6A9E9008D09EA002D0DA2B37
:101840009E903A0EDA5D01E202D0DA6B64DF12009C
:10185000CE6ACF6A9E900001DA6B0001076B12001E
:10186000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E943E8046A080E48
:10187000E66E000EE66E00EBE6FF01EBE6FF28ECFD
:101880001EF044E9030E0001015D08E1080EE66E5A
:10189000000EE66E14EC25F042E90BD0040EE66E65
:1018A000000EE66E080EE66E000EE66E70EC25F099
:1018B00044E9080EE66E000EE66E30EC25F042E9D3
:1018C00058DD080EE66E000EE66E3BEC12F042E9C3
:1018D000036E035002E10B0E56D0150EE66E02C0E9
:1018E000E6FF0B0EE66E080EE66E000EE66E7BEC73
:1018F00012F045E90001085104E1045040E1050EF1
:1019000042D0050E085D02E2030E3DD0010E046ECA
:10191000000100B31FD0080EE66E000EE66E5BEC11
:1019200025F042E90001085102E1040E2CD0030E1B
:101930000001015D08E1080EE66E000EE66E44EC63
:1019400025F042E907D0080EE66E000EE66E9FEC29
:1019500025F042E9150EE66E000EE66E08C0E6FFC1
:10196000090EE66E000EE66E6CEC1EF045E9150EF3
:10197000E66E000EE66E0CEC21F042E9AED768DFB1
:0E198000F2DC080E00D044E9E7CFD9FF1200D8
:02198E00D9CFAF
:10199000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E88A8400EBE6FF67
:1019A00001EBE6FFD4EC25F042E9036E8A94035084
:1019B00000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CF4F
:1019C000D9FF81E942E8F2B441D080A2FCD7CF6AC6
:1019D000CE6A9E9080A203D09EB001D0FBD79EA07D
:1019E00002D0FF0E35D00EEC2BF0F350016EF45008
:1019F000026E01EBBCF002EBBDF00001BE6BBF6BF1
:101A0000D890BF51000A08E6F40EBC5D000EBD5927
:101A1000000EBE59000EBF5918E301EBBCF002EBFB
:101A2000BDF0BE6BBF6BBF35000EBF1909E6D88095
:101A3000660EBC55010EBD55000EBE55000EBF55BD
:101A400002E3010E01D0FF0E03D0BDD7000E00D07F
:101A500043E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFA5
:101A600084E949E881EB04F082EB05F0A6DF076E1C
:101A7000070402E00750A0D0CF6ACE6A01EBE9FF6D
:101A800002EBEAFFEF6A8A82066A0050065C01E315
:101A900087D0080E0A6E0B6A0C6A0A500A06000903
:101AA00070E00B9E0B468050020B01E0010E0C5CB7
:101AB00018E10EEC2BF0F3CFBCF0F4CFBDF0000139
:101AC000BE6BBF6BD890BF51000A08E6F40EBC5D38
:101AD000000EBD59000EBE59000EBF5901E360D083
:101AE000E2D78050020B01E0010E0C6E0EEC2BF0E1
:101AF000F350086EF450096ECF6ACE6A08EBBCF062
:101B000009EBBDF00001BE6BBF6BD890BF51000A5E
:101B100008E6330EBC5D000EBD59000EBE59000E26
:101B2000BF5901E246D008EBBCF009EBBDF0BE6B3B
:101B3000BF6BBF35000EBF1909E6D880F40EBC5547
:101B4000000EBD55000EBE55000EBF5501E231D04E
:101B500008EBBCF009EBBDF0BE6BBF6BBF35000EF0
:101B6000BF1909E6D880900EBC55000EBD55000E79
:101B7000BE55000EBF5502E2010E01D0000E0B1241
:101B80008CD7550E0B18E66E042A000E052204EBC6
:101B9000E9FF05EBEAFFE552E750EF6E062A75D73D
:101BA00001EBE9FF02EBEAFF06EBEFFF8A92010E81
:101BB00003D08A92FF0E00D04AE9E7CFD9FF120086
:101BC000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E948E80001025110
:101BD000056E0550AE0802E2AE0E056E770EE66E9B
:101BE000010EE66E0550E66EE66A97EC22F0FE0EF8
:101BF000E350FF08066EFF0E41E9E554076E080E3C
:101C0000E66E000EE66E00EBE6FF01EBE6FF28EC69
:101C10001EF044E9080EE66E000EE66EEEEC1FF0D4
:101C200042E9080EE66E000EE66E59EC1FF042E93E
:101C3000080EE66E000EE66EAADE42E9000A03E038
:101C4000FF0A01E002D00B0ECAD00A6A000E086E2D
:101C5000020E096E06EBE6FF07EBE6FF20EC2BF029
:101C600042E9F294F2B463D00B0EE66E08EBE6FFA5
:101C700009EBE6FFF1DE43E9036EFF0E035C03E1CF
:101C80000C0E046EAAD0035001E151D00828E96E71
:101C9000000E0920EA6EEFCFBCF0540EF66E570E20
:101CA000F76E0800F5500001BC5D10E1020E08243B
:101CB000E96E000E0920EA6EEFCFBDF0550EF66E0C
:101CC000570EF76E0800F550BD5D01E02FD008EB10
:101CD000E9FF09EBEAFFEFCFBCF0050EBC5D07E3BF
:101CE00008EBE9FF09EBEAFFEF500B0801E21ED019
:101CF00006EBE6FF07EBE6FF20EC2BF042E908EBF2
:101D0000E9FF09EBEAFFEF280A2608EBE9FF09EBF8
:101D1000EAFFEF280826000E0922F40EF36EF46A9B
:101D20000A50F35C000EF45801E201D09BD708EB97
:101D3000E9FF09EBEAFFEF6A000E086E020E096E7A
:101D400008EBE9FF09EBEAFFEF5041E00D0EE66E0C
:101D5000E66A08EBE6FF09EBE6FF080EE66E000E0A
:101D6000E66EBBEC1BF046E9000100B313D0080E91
:101D7000E66E000EE66E7BEC1FF042E9000903E11F
:101D8000040E046E2AD0080EE66E000EE66E44ECD9
:101D900025F042E9150EE66E000EE66E08C0E6FF7D
:101DA000090EE66E000EE66E6CEC1EF045E9150EAF
:101DB000E66E000EE66E0CEC21F042E908EBE9FF5E
:101DC00009EBEAFFEF280826000E0922B9D70A50CE
:101DD00002E1050E01D0080E046E045000D049E95E
:101DE000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E9D4
:101DF00045E80001020E086F010E096F0A6B000131
:101E00000251036E0350AE0802E2AE0E036E770E6F
:101E1000E66E010EE66E0350E66EE66A97EC22F07F
:101E2000FE0EE350FF08046EFF0E41E9E554056E17
:101E3000080EE66E000EE66EEEEC1FF042E9080EAC
:101E4000E66E000EE66E59EC1FF042E9080EE66EF3
:101E5000000EE66E9CDD42E9000A03E0FF0A01E0A5
:101E600002D00B0E40D004EBE6FF05EBE6FF20ECC2
:101E70002BF042E9F294F2B434D00B0EE66E080E69
:101E8000E66E000EE66EE8DD43E9016EFF0E015CD2
:101E900003E10C0E026E25D0015003E1060E026E26
:101EA00020D0540EF66E570EF76E0800F550000164
:101EB000095D08E1550EF66E570EF76E0800F550F5
:101EC0000A5D01E00DD0070E085D03E2030E026E0D
:101ED00008D0000103810001020E016F026A01D0E7
:101EE000CAD7025000D046E9E7CFD9FF1200898453
:101EF0000A0EE66E56EC2BF041E980A210D08994D0
:101F00000A0EE66E56EC2BF041E980B208D0450E81
:101F1000E66E2E0EE66E2BEC21F042E907D0330E72
:0E1F2000E66E2E0EE66E2BEC21F042E912006A
:021F2E00D9CF09
:101F3000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E88A8400EBE6FFC1
:101F400001EBE6FF45EC21F042E9036E8A94035071
:101F500000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFA9
:101F6000D9FF82E945E8026A036A280EE66EE66A4E
:101F7000E66AE66A0050E66EE66AE66AE66ACBEC76
:101F800022F0E552E5CFBFF0E5CFBEF0E5CFBDF0E2
:101F9000E7CFBCF00001BC51056EBD51066ECE6AA4
:101FA000B4BC0FD0CE50960804E2022A000E0322E1
:101FB000CE6A0250055C0350065802E2000E03D0C0
:101FC000EFD7010E00D046E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFF5
:101FD000E6FFE1CFD9FF85E941E800EBE6FFBDDF91
:101FE00041E9000902E1000E0ED08A8201EBE6FF12
:101FF00002EBE6FF03EBE6FFD6EC21F043E9056ECA
:102000008A92055000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CF1C
:10201000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E948E800010251056EF0
:102020000550AE0802E2AE0E056E770EE66E010EAA
:10203000E66E0550E66EE66A97EC22F0FE0EE3507F
:10204000FF08066EFF0E41E9E554076E080EE66EC6
:10205000000EE66E00EBE6FF01EBE6FF28EC1EF05B
:1020600044E9080EE66E000EE66EA4EC1FF042E9AD
:10207000080EE66E000EE66E59EC1FF042E9080EFF
:10208000E66E000EE66E53DF42E9FF0A08E0FF0A43
:1020900004E0010A01E005D004D00C0ECED00B0EF6
:1020A000CCD00A6A000E086E020E096E06EBE6FF3F
:1020B00007EBE6FF20EC2BF042E9F294F2B465D096
:1020C00005EBE6FF0C0EE66E08EBE6FF09EBE6FF1C
:1020D0007EDF44E9036EFF0E035C03E10C0E046E29
:1020E000AAD0035001E151D00828E96E000E092062
:1020F000EA6EEFCFBCF0560EF66E570EF76E080084
:10210000F5500001BC5D10E1020E0824E96E000EDE
:102110000920EA6EEFCFBDF0570EF66E570EF76E40
:102120000800F550BD5D01E02FD008EBE9FF09EB99
:10213000EAFFEFCFBCF0050EBC5D07E308EBE9FF5B
:1021400009EBEAFFEF500B0801E21ED006EBE6FFB9
:1021500007EBE6FF20EC2BF042E908EBE9FF09EB87
:10216000EAFFEF280A2608EBE9FF09EBEAFFEF2870
:102170000826000E0922F40EF36EF46A0A50F35C8E
:10218000000EF45801E201D099D708EBE9FF09EB02
:10219000EAFFEF6A000E086E020E096E08EBE9FF17
:1021A00009EBEAFFEF5041E00D0EE66EE66A08EB40
:1021B000E6FF09EBE6FF080EE66E000EE66EBBECEE
:1021C0001BF046E9000100B313D0080EE66E000EC6
:1021D000E66E7BEC1FF042E9000903E1040E046E99
:1021E0002AD0080EE66E000EE66E44EC25F042E9B9
:1021F000150EE66E000EE66E08C0E6FF090EE66EEE
:10220000000EE66E6CEC1EF045E9150EE66E000E53
:10221000E66E0CEC21F042E908EBE9FF09EBEAFF7E
:10222000EF280826000E0922B9D70A5002E1050E50
:1022300001D0080E046E045000D049E9E7CFD9FF61
:102240001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E945E80001CF
:10225000020E086F010E096F0A6B00010251036E36
:102260000350AE0802E2AE0E036E770EE66E010E6C
:10227000E66E0350E66EE66A97EC22F0FE0EE3503F
:10228000FF08046EFF0E41E9E554056E080EE66E88
:10229000000EE66EA4EC1FF042E9080EE66E000E9A
:1022A000E66E59EC1FF042E9080EE66E000EE66E8F
:1022B0003EDE42E9FF0A05E0FF0A01E004D00C0E11
:1022C00044D00B0E42D004EBE6FF05EBE6FF20EC1A
:1022D0002BF042E9F294F2B436D003EBE6FF0C0E99
:1022E000E66E080EE66E000EE66E71DE44E9016EE3
:1022F000FF0E015C03E10C0E026E25D0015003E1DC
:10230000060E026E20D0560EF66E570EF76E0800BF
:10231000F5500001095D08E1570EF66E570EF76E95
:102320000800F5500A5D01E00DD0070E085D03E2DC
:10233000030E026E08D0000103810001010E016F3F
:10234000026A01D0C8D7025000D046E9E7CFD9FFD2
:102350001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E942E8016A57
:10236000B450026E070EB46E8A968A880A0EE66E24
:1023700056EC2BF041E980A009D0130EE66E2E0E2C
:10238000E66E2BEC21F042E9070E016E80B609D013
:10239000FA0EE66E2D0EE66E2BEC21F042E9070EEA
:1023A000016E8A868A98070E015C01E11BD00A0E35
:1023B000E66E56EC2BF041E980B009D0130EE66EC4
:1023C0002E0EE66E2BEC21F042E9070E016E80A680
:1023D00009D0FA0EE66E2D0EE66E2BEC21F042E9E6
:1023E000070E016E015007E1E90EE66E2D0EE66E56
:1023F0002BEC21F042E902EBB4FF43E9E7CFD9FF30
:022400001200C8
:0E240200080EB86E800EE66E040EE66E3C0EFE
:10241000E66E7FEC29F043E91200D9CFE6FFE1CF69
:10242000D9FF81E941E8ABA206D0AE50016EAE50B3
:10243000016EAB98AB8842E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CF44
:10244000E6FFE1CFD9FF82E9FE0ED76E880ED66E89
:10245000F2949EBA05D0F2A402D0000E08D0F9D7AB
:102460000050AE5C02E0000E01D0010E00D041E948
:10247000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E93B
:1024800044E880EB04F081EB05F0010E066EC5DF39
:102490008A8400EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF04036E0334EB
:1024A00023E2ACA2FED7042A000E052204EBE9FFCA
:1024B00005EBEAFFEF50AD6E04EBE9FF05EBEAFF39
:1024C000EFCFE6FFBCDF41E9000902E1066A0CD06C
:1024D000033402E20350000805E2540EE66E56ECA7
:1024E0002BF041E90306DBD78A94065000D045E97A
:1024F000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF86E9B8
:1025000045E8066A83EB09F084EB0AF0F294015087
:10251000AE0802E2AE0E016E01500001BC6FBD6B51
:10252000770EBD03F3CFBDF0BC51BD27770EBC03C2
:10253000F3CFBCF0F450BD27FF0ED880BC57BD5779
:10254000BDC0BCF0BD6BBCC0D7FF0150BC6FBD6B44
:10255000770EBD03F3CFBDF0BC51BD27770EBC0392
:10256000F3CFBCF0F450BD27FF0ED880BC57BD5749
:10257000BC51D66E040EE66EE66A770EE66E010E6C
:10258000E66E0050E66EE66A97EC22F05BEC22F015
:10259000E552E5CFBDF0E7CFBCF00001FF0ED880DB
:1025A000BC57BD57BDC0BCF0BD6BBC51076E040E1F
:1025B000E66EE66A770EE66E010EE66E0050E66E97
:1025C000E66A97EC22F05BEC22F0E552E5CFBDF035
:1025D000E7CFBCF00001FF0ED880BC57BD57BC51FF
:1025E000086E03EBE9FF04EBEAFFEF6A066A0250AC
:1025F000065C17E29EBA03D0F2B413D0FBD7ABB29D
:1026000010D0092A000E0A2209EBE9FF0AEBEAFFC3
:10261000AECFEFFF8A8207EBD7FF08EBD6FF062A83
:10262000E6D703EBE9FF04EBEAFF06EBEFFF8A9244
:1026300046E9E7CFD9FF1200F0DE8A84AB9EAC9A60
:102640008B9C8A8AF00EE66EDCEC2AF041E98B8CDA
:102650008A9AF00EE66EDCEC2AF041E98B8C8A9ABD
:10266000F00EE66EDCEC2AF041E98B9C8A8AF00ED3
:10267000E66EDCEC2AF041E98B9C8A8AF00EE66E6D
:10268000DCEC2AF041E98B8C8A9AF00EE66EDCECE9
:102690002AF041E98B8C8A9AF00EE66EDCEC2AF087
:1026A00041E98B9C8A8AF00EE66EDCEC2AF041E967
:1026B0008B9C8A8AF00EE66EDCEC2AF041E98B8C6A
:1026C0008A9AF00EE66EDCEC2AF041E9AB8EAC8A19
:1026D0008A9482BE02D0000E0AD0000100A905D063
:1026E000E668ADDE41E903D002D0010E00D0120051
:1026F00094DE8A84AB9EAC9A8B9C8A8A1E0EE66E10
:10270000DCEC2AF041E98B8C8A9A1E0EE66EDCEC3A
:102710002AF041E9AB8EAC8A8A9482BE02D0000EC8
:102720000AD0000100A905D0E66889DE41E903D09E
:1027300002D0010E00D01200AB9EAC9A8B9C0A0E08
:10274000E66E56EC2BF041E982BE10D08B8C0A0E5F
:10275000E66E56EC2BF041E982AE08D0D50EE66E5F
:102760002B0EE66E2BEC21F042E907D0B90EE66E97
:102770002B0EE66E2BEC21F042E9AB8EAC8A1200F8
:102780006C500CE16896040100513C0BE842E842B1
:102790000D0802E10ED801D045D808D0040E6C5CBB
:1027A00003E168964FD802D0000E02D0010E00D08F
:1027B0001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E941E804015A
:1027C00004BF046B0001BB6BB36BB46BB96BBA6B2A
:1027D000C7EC18F0016A010EF36EF46AF350015C65
:1027E000000EF4541AE20001B45101E016D0F76A69
:1027F0000134FE0BF66EF736F30EF6264F0EF72277
:102800000900F5CFBCF00800F5CFBDF0BDC0FAFF60
:102810000001BC511400012ADED7CFD842E9E7CF2E
:10282000D9FF1200020E0001B35D0AE192D8040143
:1028300000BD03D0C80E006F02D0880E006F01D01B
:1028400002D91200040E0001C95D0AE122C46EFF24
:102850006E50000803E2050EC96F02D0030EC96F67
:102860000001B30512E113D8020E0001BB5D04E1C3
:102870000401840E046F08D0040104BD03D0C80E07
:10288000046F02D0880E046F01D0DDD81200D9CFBA
:10289000E6FFE1CFD9FF81E942E80001080EB95D0A
:1028A000000EBA590EE2B951016EBA51026EBB5117
:1028B00003E1010EBB6F04D0BB0502E1020EBB6F4A
:1028C00003D0080E016E026A0401049304910250C1
:1028D000041301EB05F401500001B95F0250BA5B2B
:1028E000280EB76F040EB86F0001CAA318D00150AC
:1028F000021014E0B5C0F6FFB6C0F7FF0800F550AF
:10290000B7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFEF6E0001B72B000EB9
:10291000B823B52BB6230106025AE9D716D00150C9
:10292000021013E0B5C0E9FFB6C0EAFFEF50B7C030
:10293000E9FFB8C0EAFFEF6E0001B72B000EB82325
:10294000B52BB6230106025AEAD743E9E7CFD9FFF0
:102950001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E942E8030EAB
:1029600004010015026E0151016EB90EE96E000EF0
:10297000EA6E0001EE500124B96FED500220BA6FEB
:10298000280EB56F040EB66F0150021012E0B5C0EC
:10299000E9FFB6C0EAFFEF50B7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFF1
:1029A000EF6EB72B000EB823B52BB6230106025AE3
:1029B000EBD743E9E7CFD9FF12006D980001B4517E
:1029C0000CE10401080E016F200E026F040E036F6C
:1029D000840E006F0401046F35D0040120AF22D0B3
:1029E0000001B9510401265D0001BA5104012759C3
:1029F00004E226C4B9F027C4BAF049DF0001010E91
:102A0000B36F0401080E016F200E026F040E036FF6
:102A1000800E006F0401280E066F040E076FC80EAB
:102A2000046F10D00001020EB36F0401056BC80ED5
:102A3000046F0401080E016F280E026F040E036F6D
:102A4000C80E006F1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E9B0
:102A500041E8020E0001B35D38E16D50100B35E026
:102A6000040101510001BC6FBD6B080EBC1901E1EE
:102A7000BD512BE1040100513C0BE842E8420D0836
:102A800024E10051800B21E1200E026F040E036F40
:102A9000016A080EF36EF46AF350015C000EF45400
:102AA00013E20150EA6A280FE96E040EEA22EF50A1
:102AB000E66E0150EA6A200FE96E040EEA22E55242
:102AC000E750EF6E012AE5D70DD00001B36B04018A
:102AD000080E016F200E026F040E036F8C0E006F44
:0C2AE0000401046B42E9E7CFD9FF1200AB
:042AEC0043414E20F4
:102AF0004D435032353135207265706C79206973E1
:102B0000204F4B0043414E204D435032353135204C
:102B10007265706C79206661696C65640020002CB8
:102B200020756E737570706F727465642063686968
:102B300070002C2050494331384632353530002C56
:102B40002050494331384632343535004154003E37
:102B5000004E004154403300415440320041545231
:102B60005600415453540041545450004154535062
:102B700000415453480041545043004154483100EF
:102B800041544830004154445000415442440041B3
:102B90005440310041545A00415457530041544C61
:102BA000310041544C3000415449004154453100FA
:102BB00041544530004154440049534F3931343178
:102BC0002F313432333020776972696E6720666145
:102BD000696C65640049534F393134312F313432D7
:102BE000333020776972696E67206973204F4B001C
:102BF000425553494E49543A204F4B004255534990
:102C00004E49543A202E2E2E4F4B00413900413868
:102C10000041370041360041350041340041330066
:102C200041320041310039003800370036003500AC
:102C3000340033003200310030004155544F2C2015
:102C400049534F2031353736352D34202843414EF6
:102C50002032392F32353029004155544F2C20492C
:102C6000534F2031353736352D34202843414E20FF
:102C700031312F32353029004155544F2C204953E2
:102C80004F2031353736352D34202843414E203200
:102C9000392F35303029004155544F2C2049534F9E
:102CA0002031353736352D34202843414E203131FF
:102CB0002F35303029004155544F2C2049534F2097
:102CC00031343233302D3420284B57502046415375
:102CD0005429004155544F2C2049534F2031343250
:102CE00033302D3420284B5750203542415544294C
:102CF000004155544F2C2049534F20393134312D48
:102D000032004155544F2C20534145204A3138352B
:102D10003020565057004155544F2C2053414520E8
:102D20004A313835302050574D0049534F20313506
:102D30003736352D34202843414E2032392F323555
:102D400030290049534F2031353736352D3420286E
:102D500043414E2031312F323530290049534F2025
:102D600031353736352D34202843414E2032392F26
:102D7000353030290049534F2031353736352D3421
:102D8000202843414E2031312F353030290049531E
:102D90004F2031343233302D3420284B57502046C9
:102DA000415354290049534F2031343233302D34AC
:102DB00020284B5750203542415544290049534F54
:102DC00020393134312D3200534145204A313835D4
:102DD000302056505700534145204A313835302075
:102DE00050574D004155544F0050574D2077697250
:102DF000696E67206973204F4B0050574D20427514
:102E000073282B2920776972696E67206661696C67
:102E100065640050574D20427573282D292077692D
:102E200072696E67206661696C6564000D000D0A49
:102E3000000A0056505720776972696E67206661F4
:102E4000696C65640056505720776972696E672017
:062E50006973204F4B00E6
:0A2E5600040120511F0B010801E0E8
:102E60005BD02051600BE842E842E842E842E84289
:102E7000010801E051D0245103E0240501E04CD0C9
:102E80002151230A48E0010A40E0030A30E0010A28
:102E900025E0240A22E0070A1FE0010A1CE0030AD9
:102EA00011E0010A01E038D00001030EB46F000107
:102EB000A10EB56F000EB66F0001CA930001080E97
:102EC000B96F2AD00001030EB46F0001A10EB76FD5
:102ED000000EB86F21D020D01FD01ED00001030EED
:102EE000B46F0001990EB76F000EB86F15D00001D6
:102EF000030EB46F0001990EB56F000EB66F00019E
:102F0000CA930001070EB96F07D00001030EB46F1A
:102F100022C4A0F001D000D012000001996BC20EB3
:102F20009A6F010E9B6F9C6B9D6B9E6B080E9F6F43
:102F3000926B916B1A0E726E1E0E736E0401000E70
:102F4000166F050E176F400E146F0401196F080EEF
:102F50001A6F050E1B6F880E186F0401480E1E6F46
:102F6000050E1F6F400E1C6F1200D9CFE6FFE1CF98
:102F7000D9FF84E90001916B040118BF24D00050EF
:102F8000195D02E21951006E0001916B0050915DD4
:102F900013E29151EA6A080FE96E050EEA22EF503A
:102FA000E66E91510124E96E000E0220EA6EE552B0
:102FB000E750EF6E912BEAD70401400E196F1817F6
:102FC000187D880E18130001915100D041E9E7CF18
:102FD000D9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E85D
:102FE0000001925101E022D0036A032AFF0EF36E22
:102FF000F46AF350031801E1F45001E109D000EB49
:10300000E9FF01EBEAFF002A000E0122EF50EDE19B
:103010000350005E000E015A00EB93F001EB94F0B8
:1030200003040001976F986B010E926F42E9E7CF9E
:10303000D9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E8FC
:103040000001925101E023D0036A032AFF0EF36EC0
:10305000F46AF350031801E1F45001E10AD000EBE7
:10306000F6FF01EBF7FF002A000E01220800F550E1
:10307000ECE10350005E000E015A00EB93F001EB0F
:1030800094F003040001976F010E986F926F42E96C
:10309000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E911
:1030A00041E804011CBF6FD0030E0001925D01E1F5
:1030B000926B925101E167D0020E925D06E104012C
:1030C0001D6B0001030E926F58D0920556E1975187
:1030D0000001BC6FBD6BBC514008000EBD5503E242
:1030E000400E016E03D000019751016E01EB1DF4FB
:1030F00001500001975D976F480E956F050E966F12
:10310000980515E1015012E093C0F6FF94C0F7FF57
:103110000800F55095C0E9FF96C0EAFFEF6E952BC9
:10312000000E9623932B94230106ECD713D0015065
:1031300011E093C0E9FF94C0EAFFEF5095C0E9FFAA
:1031400096C0EAFFEF6E952B000E9623932B9423E7
:103150000106EDD7975111E104011D510001BC6F2B
:10316000BD6B400EBC1901E1BD5104E10001020E2E
:10317000926F03D00001030E926F400E04011C17E2
:0E3180001C7D880E1C1342E9E7CFD9FF120018
:02318E0004013A
:103190002051600BE842E842E842E842E842000978
:1031A00001E054D02151070A50E00B0A4EE0070A13
:1031B0003FE0010A2CE00B0A28E0020A26E0030A9D
:1031C00022E0080A12E0010A0EE00F0A0AE0030AF0
:1031D00001E03BD00001010EB46F0001040EC96F85
:1031E00035D035D833D08FD831D00001010EB46F2F
:1031F0000001CB0EB56F000EB66F0001CA9300013F
:10320000010EB96F23D0A3D821D0F4D81FD000016C
:10321000010EB46F040124510001B66BCC0FB56FE1
:10322000000EB6230001CA930001010EB96F0ED043
:103230000001010EB46F04012451EA6ACC0FE96E5B
:10324000000EEA2222C4EFFF01D000D01200800E4F
:103250000401205D57E12351030A34E0010A10E024
:10326000030A01E04DD00001010EB46F0001460ECB
:10327000B56F4F0EB66F120E0001B96FBA6B40D02A
:103280000001010EB46F04012251F66EF76AD89066
:10329000F636F736E70EF6264F0EF7220900F5CF81
:1032A000B5F00A00F5CFB6F0020E0001F76AB525B9
:1032B000F66EB651F7220900F5CFB9F00A00F5CF46
:1032C000BAF01ED00001010EB46F04012251F66E57
:1032D000F76AD890F636F736EB0EF6264F0EF72241
:1032E0000900F5CFB5F00A00F5CFB6F0B5C0F6FF8E
:1032F000B6C0F7FF0800F5500001B96FBA6B00D0F7
:103300000001CA8312000001010EB46F0F0EE66EB9
:10331000710EE66E0F0EE66E02EC25F043E9010E2B
:10332000E66ECC0EE66E000EE66E02EC25F043E98A
:1033300022C4CBF00401225104E10001050EC96F43
:1033400005D00001060EC96F8DEC17F012000401C4
:10335000286B296B040120511F0B020A14E0030A99
:103360000EE0010A01E038D00001010EB46F040143
:1033700028810001CAA102D0040128832DD00001B8
:10338000010EB46F29D00001010EB46F0401245165
:103390000F0B080DF3500001BD6B000FBC6F040E46
:1033A000BD2304012451800B01E0010E040DF350F4
:1033B0000001BC250001B76F000E0001BD21000116
:1033C000B86FB7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFEF50040B03E0E5
:1033D0000401010E286F00D00001B4050AE10001CC
:1033E000280EB56F040EB66F0001CA930001020EDD
:1033F000B96F12000401220510E120511F0B0009D2
:103400000CE10001010EB46F030E0401215D03E124
:103410000001CA8102D00001CA910401225140E199
:1034200020511F0B02083CE124510F0B000938E02A
:103430000001010EB46F040124510F0B080DF3506D
:103440000001BD6B000FBC6F040EBD2304012451AD
:10345000800B01E0010E040DF3500001BC250001BA
:10346000B76F000E0001BD210001B86F030E04010B
:10347000215D07E1840EB7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFEF6E37
:103480000FD024AF07D0400EB7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFA5
:10349000EF6E06D0880EB7C0E9FFB8C0EAFFEF6E46
:0234A000120018
:0E34A200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E941E8000173
:1034B0000151016E00A702D00A0E0126F76A0134FD
:1034C000FE0BF66EF736FA0EF626530EF7220900BB
:1034D000F5CFBCF00800F5CFBDF0BCC0F3FFBDC018
:1034E000F4FF00D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFC1
:1034F000E1CFD9FF81E941E800010151016E00A748
:1035000002D00A0E0126F76A0134FE0BF66EF7367A
:10351000D20EF626530EF7220900F5CFBCF00800B4
:10352000F5CFBDF0BCC0F3FFBDC0F4FF00D042E951
:10353000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E96C
:1035400041E8060E016E00010151060A20E0010A61
:103550001EE00F0A1CE0010A1AE00A0A11E0070A3D
:103560000FE0010A0DE0070A07E0030A01E016D0A8
:1035700021EC11F0016E12D0F3EC0EF0016E0ED0C2
:1035800001C0E6FF45EC0BF041E9016E07D001C038
:10359000E6FF6BEC05F041E9016E00D0015006E05A
:1035A0000001015105E00051080B02E1015033D048
:1035B00021EC11F0016E015001E113D0F3EC0EF09B
:1035C000016E015001E10DD0E66A45EC0BF041E9D6
:1035D000016E015001E105D0E66A6BEC05F041E9AE
:1035E000016E015016E1030E0001015D08E1FC0EC1
:1035F000E66E2B0EE66E2BEC21F042E90AD0030EAC
:10360000015D07E1F00EE66E2B0EE66E2BEC21F06D
:1036100042E9015000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFEB
:10362000E6FFE1CFD9FF83E9015002E1010E01D0AD
:10363000005000010097E8B0008701EB01F041E97C
:10364000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E959
:1036500041E800EBE6FF01EBE6FFFEEC1DF042E97E
:10366000000902E1010E45D0000103B107D063DF7C
:10367000036E000103B102D003503BD000010151A1
:10368000060A2CE0010A2AE00F0A28E0010A26E0D7
:103690000A0A1BE0070A19E0010A17E0070A0CE012
:1036A000030A01E024D000EBE6FF01EBE6FF07ECA4
:1036B00010F042E9036E1BD000EBE6FF01EBE6FFE2
:1036C000E0EC0DF042E9036E12D000EBE6FF01EBF7
:1036D000E6FF30EC0CF042E9036E09D000EBE6FFA8
:1036E00001EBE6FF3EEC05F042E9036E00D003502B
:1036F00000D042E9E7CFD9FF1200000103A10BD0AF
:1037000000010151030A05E0070A03E0010A01E094
:1037100002D00FEC0CF01200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFB9
:1037200081E941E8A9EC11F077EC0FF09CEC13F083
:0C373000BDEC05F042E9E7CFD9FF120024
:04373C00FC0EE3CFCD
:10374000F6FFFD0EE3CFF7FFFE0EE3CFE9FFFF0E1E
:10375000E3CFEAFFFA0EE35003E1FB0EE35009E08A
:10376000FA0EE30602E2FB0EE3060900F550EE5CFA
:10377000F1E0F36E1200D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFFA0EE2
:10378000E3CFD9FFFB0EE3CFDAFFFC0EE3CFE9FF77
:10379000FD0EE3CFEAFFE9CFF3FFEACFF4FFF80E27
:1037A000E35003E1F90EE35008E0F80EE30602E20D
:1037B000F90EE306DECFEEFFF2D7FF0EE3CFDAFF1E
:1037C000E552FF0EE3CFD9FFE5521200FC0EE3CF26
:1037D000F6FFFD0EE3CFF7FFFE0EE3CFE9FFFF0E8E
:1037E000E3CFEAFFE9CFF3FFEACFF4FFFA0EE350AD
:1037F00003E1FB0EE35009E0FA0EE30602E2FB0EE2
:10380000E3060900F5CFEEFFF1D71200FC0EE3CF7F
:10381000F6FFFD0EE3CFF7FFFE0EE3CFE9FFFF0E4D
:10382000E3CFEAFFE9CFF3FFEACFF4FFEE66FED77E
:10383000ED520900F5CFEFFFEE66FBD71200FE0E4A
:10384000E3CFE9FFFF0EE3CFEAFFFD0EE350EF5CAD
:1038500005E0EE66FAD7F36AF46A04D0E9CFF3FF25
:10386000EACFF4FF1200FC0EE3CFF6FFFD0EE3CF2C
:10387000F7FFFE0EE3CFE9FFFF0EE3CFEAFF0900FB
:10388000F550EF5C02E1EE66FAD71200D9CFE6FF01
:10389000DACFE6FFFA0EE3CFD9FFFB0EE3CFDAFF74
:1038A000FC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFFE9CFF3FF24
:1038B000EACFF4FFDECFEFFFEE66FCD7FF0EE3CFDB
:1038C000DAFFE552FF0EE3CFD9FFE5521200FC0EFE
:1038D000E3CFF6FFFD0EE3CFF7FFFE0EE3CFE9FFE8
:1038E000FF0EE3CFEAFFE9CFF3FFEACFF4FF0900D1
:1038F000F5CFEFFFEE66FBD71200FE0EE3CFE9FF38
:10390000FF0EE3CFEAFFF36AF46AEE5203E0F34AF4
:10391000F42AFBD71200FF0EE3CFF7FFE552FF0EAC
:10392000E3CFF6FFE552E66AE66AE66AE66A090070
:10393000F55209E0FD0EE32A05E1FE0EE32A02E15D
:10394000FF0EE32AF4D7FD0EE3CFC5F0FE0EE3CF62
:10395000C6F0FF0EE3CFC7F01200D9CFE6FFDACFF3
:10396000E6FFFA0EE3CFD9FFFB0EE3CFDAFFFC0E42
:10397000E3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFFE9CFF3FFEACFA4
:10398000F4FFF80EE35003E1F90EE3500BE0F80EFC
:10399000E30602E2F90EE306DECFEFFFEE66F1D7B3
:1039A000DD52EFD7FF0EE3CFDAFFE552FF0EE3CF94
:0639B000D9FFE5521200F0
:0A39B600D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF8BE97E
:1039C00042E800EBE6FF01EBE6FF02EBE6FF96ECD8
:1039D0002BF043E907EBBCF0800E0001BC17BD6B78
:1039E000BE6BBC51BD11BE1102E18BEC2BF0800E01
:1039F000E66E32EC2BF041E90B6A0C6A44EC2BF0DA
:103A000080080EE00B2A0B50F9E1800EE66E32ECD6
:103A10002BF041E90C2A050E0C5CF0E1FF0E82D080
:103A2000C4D8100EBAD803E00001CBD8FEE1070ECF
:103A3000DDD8D38FD3C0E6FF0F0EBED804EBE6FF70
:103A400005EBE6FF06EBE6FF71D843E9AED80C0EB6
:103A5000A4D803E00001B5D8FEE1070EC7D8E66E92
:103A60000D0EC9D8080E99D803E00001AAD8FEE1CE
:103A70000F0EBCD89AD8010E90D807E00001D8905C
:103A8000BC37BD37BE37E806FAE1300E0001BC1581
:103A90000001D313D3C0E6FF0C0EADD8600E0001B9
:103AA000BF17C06BC16BBF1FC01FC11F07EBC2F0A8
:103AB00008EBC3F009EBC4F0040EC217C36BC46B70
:103AC000BF51C211BC6FC051C311BD6FC151C411F0
:103AD000BE6FBCC0D3F0BCC0E6FF600E8CD8050E34
:103AE0005CD807E00001D890BC37BD37BE37E80688
:103AF000FAE10001BC1FBD1FBE1F600EBC17BD6BED
:103B0000BE6BBCC0D3F0BCC0E6FF700E55D8031C22
:103B10000001D36FE66A2C0E4FD8D3C0E6FF2B0E00
:103B20004BD8000E43E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FF0B
:103B3000E1CFD9FF84E900EBD4F00001D41DD56FAB
:103B4000E66E2A0E39D84BD8080E27D803E00001BC
:103B500038D8FEE1BCC0D4F00001D41D3F0B0001F9
:103B6000BC6FC00E34D8290E27D839D8100E15D8FE
:103B700003E0000126D8FEE1BCC0D4F0470E0001EE
:103B8000D417D41D060B0001BC6F410E20D8280E9F
:103B900013D841E9E7CFD9FF12001F0BBFC0BCF01B
:103BA000C0C0BDF0C1C0BEF0120007EBBFF008EB13
:103BB000C0F009EBC1F01200E66EBEEC2AF042E95B
:103BC0001200D890BE33BD33BC33E80612000001AA
:103BD000D4150001BC110001D56FE66E120000EB98
:103BE000BFF001EBC0F002EBC1F012000001BC1508
:0C3BF0000001D36F1200E0DFD5EF1DF0E4
:043BFC00FE0EE3CF07
:103C0000E9FFFF0EE3CFEAFFF36AEE5006E018D8B3
:103C1000FCE009D806E1F32AF8D7F3B002D0F3505C
:103C20001200E86A1200F452C60F0A0F06E2F450BE
:103C3000B90F060F02E2D8941200F450D884120093
:103C4000F46E200803E7F450D8941200D8841200D0
:103C5000D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFFC0EE3CFE9FFFD0E9A
:103C6000E3CFEAFFFC0EE3CFD9FFFD0EE3CFDAFF8F
:103C7000F36ADE5007E0E4DFFCE0D5DF1FE1F32A62
:103C8000EE6EF7D7EF6AF3B019D0F342FC0EE3CF34
:103C9000E9FFFD0EE3CFEAFFFA0EE3CFD9FFFB0EFB
:103CA000E3CFDAFFF3CFDEFFEF5206E00FD8E83ABA
:103CB000DF6E0CD8DE12F8D7F35001D0E86AE55277
:103CC000E7CFDAFFE552E7CFD9FF1200EE50C00F81
:103CD000D8A0070F090F1200D9CFE6FFDACFE6FF11
:103CE000FC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFFFB0EE3CFCF
:103CF000F3FFF90EE3CFD9FFFA0EE3CFDAFFF35269
:103D00000FE0EF50F00BE83A12D8DE6EEE500F0BDA
:103D10000ED8DE6E200EDE6EF32EF3D7DD52DF6A94
:103D2000E552E7CFDAFFE552E7CFD9FF1200360FB1
:103D3000D8B2070FFA0F1200D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFAD
:103D4000F80EE3CFD9FFF90EE3CFDAFFF70EE3CF9A
:103D5000E8FFE86610D0FB0EE3CFE8FF33D8FA0E99
:103D6000E3CFE8FF26D8DF6AE552E7CFDAFFE55276
:103D7000E7CFD9FF030CFD0EE3CFE8FF1AD8200EE2
:103D8000DE6EFC0EE3CFE8FF14D8200EDE6EFB0ED5
:103D9000E3CFE8FF0ED8200EDE6EFA0EE3CFE8FF89
:103DA00008D8DF6AE552E7CFDAFFE552E7CFD9FF5F
:103DB0000B0CE8CFE6FFF00BE83AB9DFDE6EE55218
:103DC000E7CFE8FF0F0BB3DFDE6E1200D9CFE6FFBF
:103DD000DACFE6FFFC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFF0B
:103DE000FC0EE3CFD9FFFD0EE3CFDAFFEE5009E082
:103DF00027DFFCE0850F1A0FD8A0200F410FDE6EE1
:103E0000F5D7DE6EE552E7CFDAFFE552E7CFD9FF0F
:103E10001200FE0EE3CFE9FFFF0EE3CFEAFF3F0EF5
:103E2000F86EFF0EF76EFE0EF66E0900F5CFEEFF90
:083E30000900F5CFEEFF1200BE
:083E3800D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF6D
:103E400083E946E880EB03F081EB04F000EBE9FF47
:103E500001EBEAFFEF50056E066805500506000904
:103E600022E0080E076E032A000E042203EBE9FF8E
:103E700004EBEAFFEF50086E07500706000912E056
:103E800008500618800B07E00E0E061A0650E824AC
:103E90000109066E03D00650E824066E0850E82497
:103EA000086EEAD7DAD7061C00D047E9E7CFD9FF7A
:103EB0001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E941E800EB5B
:103EC000E6FF01EBE6FFB8DF42E9036E00EBE9FF36
:103ED00001EBEAFFEF2A00EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF500D
:103EE0000024E96E000E0120EA6E03EBEFFF42E9C9
:103EF000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E9A1
:103F000042E800EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF500024E96E25
:103F1000000E0120EA6EEF50036E00EBE9FF01EBAB
:103F2000EAFFEF0600EBE6FF01EBE6FF85DF42E983
:103F3000046E0450035C02E0000E01D0010E00D0BC
:103F400043E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF90
:103F500083E941E800EBE9FF01EBEAFFEF50036E74
:103F60000350E66EE66A00010028BC6F000E0120D7
:103F7000BD6FBCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF040E0024BE6FEF
:103F8000000E0120BF6FBEC0E6FFBFC0E6FFBBEC66
:103F90001BF046E90028E96E000E0120EA6E610E72
:103FA000EF6E020E0024E96E000E0120EA6E6A0E2A
:103FB000EF6E030E0024E96E000E0120EA6EF10E92
:103FC000EF6E0001030EBC6F00EBE9FF01EBEAFFAF
:103FD000BC51EF2642E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FF67
:103FE000E1CFD9FF83E941E800EBE9FF01EBEAFF0C
:103FF000EF50036E0350E66EE66A00010028BC6FC6
:10400000000E0120BD6FBCC0E6FFBDC0E6FF040E80
:104010000024BE6F000E0120BF6FBEC0E6FFBFC010
:10402000E6FFBBEC1BF046E90028E96E000E01201C
:10403000EA6E680EEF6E020E0024E96E000E01209B
:10404000EA6E6A0EEF6E030E0024E96E000E012088
:10405000EA6EF10EEF6E0001030EBC6F00EBE9FF9C
:1040600001EBEAFFBC51EF2642E9E7CFD9FF12008E
:104070000001D651D71104E1200ED66F4E0ED76F36
:10408000D607000ED75B6DA205D0D651D71101E13E
:104090008A7006D00001C95102E18A9001D08A805D
:1040A0001200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF81E945E8E0DF93
:1040B000060E0001C95D03E36D50020B01E06BD0F9
:1040C000680EE66E000EE66E7DEC1CF042E9F350E1
:1040D000016EF450026E680E0124036E000E022081
:1040E000046E000101502908BC6F000E0254BD6F20
:1040F000BCC0E6FF03EBE6FF04EBE6FFB5EC17F010
:1041000043E9056E055047E005500126000E0222E6
:10411000290E015C000E025803E30001686B3BD0DE
:10412000680E0124E96E000E0220EA6EEF6A0001BB
:1041300000A106D003EBE6FF04EBE6FF39D842E925
:104140000D0EE66E680EE66E000EE66E1FEC1CF0BD
:1041500043E9F350036EF450046E035004101BE067
:1041600000010051010B09E00051040B06E0310E83
:10417000E66E2E0EE66E36D842E903EBE9FF04EB5D
:10418000EAFFEF6A680EE66E000EE66E54EC08F089
:1041900042E90001686B46E9E7CFD9FF1200000150
:1041A000686B12003EEC24F05DEC24F04BEF18F04D
:1041B000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E90001925103E0B7
:1041C0004BEC18F0FAD700EBE6FF01EBE6FFEAEC68
:1041D00017F042E94BEC18F05DEC24F041E9E7CF31
:1041E000D9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E9000163
:1041F000925103E04BEC18F0FAD700EBE6FF01EB2D
:10420000E6FF1AEC18F042E94BEC18F05DEC24F0F4
:1042100041E9E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFBF
:1042200083E900EBE6FF01EBE6FFC2DF42E90001B4
:1042300000A507D02E0EE66E2E0EE66ED3DF42E905
:1042400006D02C0EE66E2E0EE66ECCDF42E941E97A
:10425000E7CFD9FF1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E93D
:1042600000EBE6FF01EBE6FF150EE66E000EE66ED4
:1042700067EC1CF044E9150EE66E000EE66ECCDF2E
:0A42800042E941E9E7CFD9FF12003F
:06428A00E9CFE6FFEACFD8
:10429000E6FFFC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFF43E8C4
:1042A000D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFE1CFD9FFE2CFDAFFE1
:1042B00087E9EE50026E025217E016E6B9D80009FF
:1042C00011E040D8EE50046E1DD800090BE0022E1C
:1042D000F9D70A0E40D84BD8000902E601E004D015
:1042E000E86A03D0FF0E01D0010EE552E5CFDAFFF8
:1042F000E7CFD9FF43E9E552E7CFEAFFE552E7CF41
:10430000E9FF1200080E036E04AE0AD000008A888E
:104310008A96080E20D88A988A860E0E1CD809D054
:104320008A888A96100E17D88A988A86060E13D81D
:1043300000D0B4BC000C034E03D0044600D0E4D738
:1043400000D0010C8A888A96200E05D88A988A8621
:104350000F0E01D81200E84E05D000D000D000D0DA
:1043600000D0F9D7000000D000D000D01200CC6AF5
:10437000046A080E036E0446B4BC05D0CC50510844
:10438000D8A012D0F9D7CC6AB4AC05D0CC5039083B
:10439000D8A00BD0F9D7CC502408D8A002D0010E59
:1043A0000412032EE8D7010C000CFF0CE9CFE6FF46
:1043B000EACFE6FFFC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFF15
:1043C000FB0EE3CFE8FF44E8D9CFE6FFDACFE6FF04
:1043D000E1CFD9FFE2CFDAFF88E9026EEE6A42D878
:1043E000000916E017E6056AC2DF000906E012E6DA
:1043F00004EBEEFF052A022EF7D70A0EACDFF10E12
:1044000081DF0550E82AE86C05EBEBFF010E03D0D5
:10441000000E01D0FF0EE552E5CFDAFFE7CFD9FF5E
:1044200044E9E552E7CFEAFFE552E7CFE9FF1200A2
:10443000DB0ED76E600ED66EF294B4AC03D0F2B43D
:1044400010D0FBD72D0ECC6E9E92B4BCF8D79EA296
:10445000FCD7B10ECC6E9E92B4BC02D09EA2FCD70B
:10446000010C000C046AB4BC03D0F2B415D0FBD725
:10447000CC6A9E92B4AC03D09EB210D0FBD75A0E39
:10448000CC5CF1E3CC5069080480EDE3B4BCEBD71D
:0E4490008A0ECC5CFBE3010C04A0000CFF0CB8
:02449E0043E8F1
:1044A000D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFE1CFD9FFE2CFDAFFDF
:1044B00089E9066A1200F3DF068001D0F0DF01AE61
:1044C00068EF22F0006C011EE86A012206B0067E49
:1044D00003AE70EF22F0026C031EE86A0322067E30
:1044E0002DEC23F003BE92EF22F006AE08D0026C52
:1044F000031EE86A0322046C051EE86A052206B062
:1045000006D084EB00F085EB01F006A004D082EB2E
:1045100000F083EB01F0E552E5CFDAFFE7CFD9FFFA
:1045200045E9000C06BE77EF22F0E9DFFF0C44E816
:10453000D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFE1CFD9FFE2CFDAFF4E
:104540008AE980EB04F081EB05F082EB06F0025083
:104550000402F450016EF350006E0350076E050222
:10456000F450036EF350026E07500402F35001261C
:10457000F4500222E86A032206500502F350012695
:10458000F4500222E86A0322E552E5CFDAFFE7CFD2
:10459000D9FF46E9000C44E8D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFC1
:1045A000E1CFD9FFE2CFDAFF8EE980EB08F081EBB3
:1045B00009F082EB0AF083EB0BF004500802F35091
:1045C000006EF450016E04500902F3500126000EF3
:1045D000F420026E04500A02F3500226000EF4206A
:1045E000036E04500B02F350032605500802F350EB
:1045F0000126F4500222000E032205500902F35056
:104600000226F450032205500A02F35003260650F6
:104610000802F3500226F450032206500902F35018
:10462000032607500802F3500326E552E5CFDAFFD0
:10463000E7CFD9FF48E9000C43E8D9CFE6FFDACF4E
:10464000E6FFE1CFD9FFE2CFDAFF89E9066A12007F
:10465000F3DF068003D0F0DF01D00682056A046A2A
:10466000100EE76ED8900236033604360536005039
:10467000045C0150055805E30050045E0150055AE2
:10468000022AE72EF0D706B2120006B006D084EB5D
:1046900000F085EB01F006A004D082EB00F083EB84
:1046A00001F0E552E5CFDAFFE7CFD9FF45E9120087
:1046B000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF88E942E8010E06161F
:1046C000060E06240001E838F00BD06F050ED02549
:1046D000A9D80001D26F0F0ED215D16FD1510808A1
:1046E00002E2080ED16F02EBE9FF03EBEAFFD1C053
:1046F000EFFF020ED02596D8096E09A628D000013A
:10470000D029A7D876D884D8FEE10950E00BE83844
:10471000E840070BAAD8A4D8020EE76E79D8FEE1CC
:104720000914A3D884D8030EA4D881D8040EA1D824
:104730000001D2AD0AD0065003E0E66A020E02D0B4
:10474000E66A010E7FD8010E43D0030E1AD0000195
:10475000D02968D80001BC6F4CD85AD8FEE1095066
:10476000E00BE838E84081D809A80AD0065003E0F9
:10477000E66A020E02D0E66A010E64D8020E28D064
:10478000040E086E060E0001D02702EBE9FF03EBD2
:10479000EAFFEFCFD1F00001D151D10700090FE0BE
:1047A000D051D02B3FD8E66E00EBE9FF01EBEAFFDA
:1047B000002A000E0122E552E750EF6EECD70650BA
:1047C00003E0E66A020E02D0E66A010E3BD808500A
:1047D00043E9E7CFD9FF1200BD6BBE6BBF6B40D87A
:1047E000BC51EE12BD51EE12BE51EE12BF51EE128F
:1047F0001200BD6BBE6BBF6B33D8EE6EBDC0EEFF5B
:10480000BEC0EEFFBFC0EEFF2BD8030EE76E120056
:10481000D890EF36010EEB36020EEB36030EEB3678
:10482000E7061200E66E9EEC2AF041E9120018D865
:10483000EF50EE6AEFCFF4FFEE6EEF50F4CFEEFFE5
:10484000EF6E1200E66E2C0EE66E7CEC2AF043E969
:104850001200E8DF0001D16FE8CFBCF000011200C8
:1048600004EBE9FF05EBEAFF12000001BC6FECEF7F
:0C48700023F00001D025EDDFECEF23F079
:04487C006DA60FD83E
:1048800002D06DB613D80001C90508E16DBA06D093
:10489000686A696A69806988020EC96F12006D6A68
:1048A000696A6D860001010EC96F12006D6A696A3E
:1048B0000001C96B120056EF24F00001C95101E15B
:1048C00045D06850040B04E06950040B01E047D860
:1048D0006DB23CD06850010B04E06950010B01E05F
:1048E0006BD86850100B04E06950100B01E02FD812
:1048F0006850400B04E06950400B01E049D8685013
:10490000200B04E06950200B01E044D86850020BF2
:1049100004E06950020B01E04DD8030E0001C95DAF
:1049200001E214D00001CD6B040ECD5D0FE26850A2
:10493000080B0BE06950080B08E0C0EC13F000090D
:1049400001E168960001CD2BEFD700D012006984F9
:1049500068986D82A19AA08A0300A09A12006D92B5
:10496000699468A402D06894FCD712000001CAA11F
:104970000ED06D926D840001080ECE6F070ECF6FC2
:10498000CE07000ECF5BCE51CF11FAE16D9412002D
:10499000689C120070A00CD0800E0401005D07E13D
:1049A000840E0401045D03E104018C0E006F70901D
:1049B000689A12006A6A12006A6A686A9F0E6B6ED1
:1049C0007B0E696E6E6A0F0EE66E710EE66E0F0E4E
:1049D000E66E18D843E9160E706E68A608D0689681
:1049E000000000000000000000000000F6D76D98F5
:1049F00023EC15F00001CA910001CB6B0001030EFE
:104A0000C96F1200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF84E901EBEE
:104A1000E9FF02EBEAFF005003E0EE6A0006FBD775
:084A200041E9E7CFD9FF1200C4
:084A2800FE0EE3CFE9FFFF0ED3
:104A3000E3CFEAFFEFCFF3FF030EEF26F36EE92695
:104A4000000EEA22040EEDCFEBFFF32EFCD7680E2A
:104A5000EC6E6A0EEC6EF10EEC6EFD0EEB50120079
:104A6000FE0EE3CFE9FFFF0EE3CFEAFFEFCFF3FF48
:104A7000F3CFF4FFF42AF4CFEEFFE86AEE24F32E2E
:104A8000FDD7EF6EF4501200FE0EE3CFE9FFFF0EEC
:104A9000E3CFEAFFEFCFF3FF030EF35E0AE009E690
:104AA000F3CFF4FFF3CFEEFF030EEBCFEEFFF32EC9
:104AB000FCD7F4501200FE0EE3CFE9FFFF0EE3CF68
:104AC000EAFFEFCFF3FFF306F3CFF4FFF3CFEEFFF0
:104AD000E86AEE24F32EFDD7EF18D8B4F450120094
:104AE000D9CFE6FFDACFE6FFFC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EFC
:104AF000E3CFEAFFEFCFF3FFEF50E926000EEA2203
:104B0000040EEDCFEBFFF32EFCD7EFCFF3FF030E38
:104B1000EF26FA0EE3CFD9FFFB0EE3CFDAFFF35017
:104B2000DE10EC6EDECFECFFDECFECFFE552E7CF20
:104B3000DAFFE552E7CFD9FFFD0EEB501200D9CFD7
:104B4000E6FFFD0EE3CFE9FFFE0EE3CFEAFFEFCF76
:104B5000F3FF010EEB503F0B030ED8B4E82AD96ED9
:104B6000F35E0AE009E6F3CFF4FFF3CFEEFFD9508E
:104B7000EBCFEEFFF32EFCD7E552E7CFD9FFF45091
:024B8000120021
:0E4B82008984C80E04D8899412008994120008
:104B9000E84E05D000D000D000D000D0F9D70000FA
:104BA00000D000D000D01200E9CFE6FFEACFE6FF48
:104BB000FC0EE3CFE9FFFD0EE3CFEAFF43E8D9CFD8
:104BC000E6FFDACFE6FFE1CFD9FFE2CFDAFF87E9F0
:104BD000EE50026E02520FE00EE648D8000909E0DE
:104BE000D0DFEE50046E16D8000903E0022EF9D78C
:104BF00002D0FF0E02D0CADF010EE552E5CFDAFF88
:104C0000E7CFD9FF43E9E552E7CFEAFFE552E7CF27
:104C1000E9FF1200080E036E03B01AD0899404AEA7
:104C200002D03F0E02D01F0E0000B2DF04AE05D04E
:104C3000FF0ECF6E9F0ECE6E05D0FF0ECF6ECF0E45
:104C4000CE6E00009E909EB00BD080B20ED0FBD7EF
:104C5000898404AE02D0400E02D0800E000098DF9E
:104C6000034E02D00446D8D7010C000CDB0ED76EE1
:104C7000600ED66EF29480A203D0F2B414D0FBD7AB
:104C8000FE0ECF6E780ECE6E9E9080B2F6D79EA0AE
:104C9000FCD7FF0ECF6EC50ECE6E9E9080B202D0B6
:084CA0009EA0FCD7010C000CE2
:084CA800D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FFEF
:104CB00089E941E80250080802E2080E026E07EB9B
:104CC000DBF0030E0001DB27DB39F00BDB6FDBC011
:104CD000E6FF9EEC2AF041E9080BF9E1040E000121
:104CE000DB2703EBE6FF56D8080EE76E49D8FEE156
:104CF0000001DB0703EBE6FF4DD8050EE76E40D859
:104D0000FEE1E00E0314096E0986D950030FE96E27
:104D1000DACFEAFF030EE76E33D8FEE10001DB07CE
:104D2000030E0314091209EBE6FF34D8050EE76EF3
:104D300027D8FEE10001DB0703EBE6FF32D8040EC3
:104D40000001DB2702EBE6FF2CD80001DB2B025031
:104D50000206000911E000EBE9FF01EBEAFF002A7F
:104D6000000E0122EFCFE6FF0001DB51DB2BE66EE8
:104D7000BEEC2AF042E9EBD742E9E7CFD9FF1200B7
:104D8000D890030EEB32020EEB32010EEB32EF3213
:104D9000E706120006D8D950030FE96EDACFEAFF12
:0E4DA0001200DBC0E6FFBEEC2AF042E9120072
:024DAE003F00C4
:104DB0004F4B00454C4D3332372076312E31206336
:104DC0006F6D70617469626C65004F424444494183
:104DD000472E4E45542076352E31362062792041BB
:104DE0006C6578205369646F72656E6B6F00444127
:104DF0005441204552524F52003C444154412045B9
:104E000052524F52004E4F2044415441004552529D
:104E10004F52004642204552524F520042555320B5
:104E20004255535900425553204552524F52005556
:104E30004E41424C4520544F20434F4E4E45435423
:104E400000535049206661696C65640050726F6759
:104E500072616D204572726F720031322E305600D1
:104E6000B52BB02BAB2BA72BA22B9D2B982B942BC8
:104E70008F2B8A2B852B802B7B2B762B712B6C2BEE
:0A4E8000672B622B5D2B582B532B80
:064E8A00D9CFE6FFE1CFE5
:104E9000D9FF86E942E8030E045C05E2040E040231
:104EA000F350030F09D00450050802E2050E046E0A
:104EB000040E0402F350070F066E00EBE6FF39D82C
:104EC000080EE76E2CD8FEE1060600EBE6FF31D8AF
:104ED000050EE76E24D8FEE1E00E0014076E07868B
:104EE000D9CFE9FFDACFEAFF030EE76E18D8FEE16B
:104EF0000606030E0014071207EBE6FF1AD8050E8C
:104F0000E76E0DD8FEE1060600EBE6FF06EBE6FFD6
:104F1000BEEC2AF042E943E9E7CFD9FF1200D8906E
:104F2000030EEB32020EEB32010EEB32EF32E706EC
:104F3000120006EBE6FFBEEC2AF042E9D9CFE9FF0A
:064F4000DACFEAFF1200C7
:0A4F46001201000202000008D80466
:104F50000A0000000102030109024300020100806F
:104F600032090400000102020100052400100104BE
:104F70002402020524060001052401000107058220
:104F80000308000209040100020A000000070503EB
:104F900002400000070583024000000403090418D2
:104FA000034F006200640044006900610067002E46
:104FB000004E00650074001A034F004200440032A6
:104FC0000020004100640061007000740065007200
:104FD0000016033100370034003100350032003252
:104FE00000340035003500584F584F9B4F9F4FB746
:054FF0004FD14F562EC9
:0A4FF6000F0EC16E880E8A6E936ADA
:10500000896A2B0E926E8B6A820E946EF29EF29CCF
:10501000860ED56EF28AB50ECD6E9D80CB68050EDC
:10502000CA6E9D80010EB46E1200D9CFE6FFE1CFAB
:10503000D9FF81E942E8D950010FE66EDACFE6FFE9
:1050400009EC1FF042E9120E025C0AE11F0E011486
:105050000001BC6F040EBC5D03E20001008902D0B8
:105060000001009943E9E7CFD9FF1200140E6F6EDB
:105070000001C96B0001CA6B0001CB6BBCDFCFEC38
:1050800020F0D9EC08F015EF28F06DEC09F0EEDF18
:10509000D2EC20F051EC20F07DEC1BF0F9D712009F
:1050A000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF87E90250080802E235
:1050B000080E026E05EBDCF0030E0001DC27DC3984
:1050C000F00BDC6FDCC0E6FF9EEC2AF041E9080B38
:1050D000F9E1020E0001DC270350200DF3CFE6FFBB
:1050E0002CD8030ED89004320332E804FBE100010F
:1050F000DC0703EBE6FF21D8040E0001DC2702EBFE
:10510000E6FF1BD80001DC2B02500206000911E06B
:1051100000EBE9FF01EBEAFF002A000E0122EFCFCE
:10512000E6FF0001DC51DC2BE66EBEEC2AF042E922
:10513000EBD741E9E7CFD9FF1200DCC0E6FFBEECB8
:065140002AF042E9120012
:0A514600D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF86E9DB
:1051500041E8045002E1230E01D0270E046E00EB5B
:10516000E6FF38D8080EE76E2BD8FEE1040600EB08
:10517000E6FF30D8050EE76E23D8FEE1E00E0014FE
:10518000066ED9CFE9FFDACFEAFF030EE76E18D833
:10519000FEE10406030E0014061206EBE6FF1AD821
:1051A000050EE76E0DD8FEE1040600EBE6FF04EB0A
:1051B000E6FFBEEC2AF042E942E9E7CFD9FF120050
:1051C000D890030EEB32020EEB32010EEB32EF32CF
:1051D000E706120004EBE6FFBEEC2AF042E9D9CF65
:0851E000E9FFDACFEAFF12003B
:0851E800060EF66E000EF76ED4
:1051F000000EF86E00010900F550AE6F0900F55081
:10520000AF6F03E1AE6701D03DD00900F550A96F43
:105210000900F550AA6F0900F550AB6F09000900AD
:10522000F550E96E0900F550EA6E09000900090021
:10523000F550AC6F0900F550AD6F09000900F6CFCD
:10524000B0F0F7CFB1F0F8CFB2F0A9C0F6FFAAC026
:10525000F7FFABC0F8FF0001AC5302E1AD5307E02C
:105260000900F550EE6EAC07F8E2AD07F9D7B0C013
:10527000F6FFB1C0F7FFB2C0F8FF0001AE07000EA5
:06528000AF5BBFD7120076
:0A528600D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF84E99C
:1052900042E8030E025C04E2040E0202F32809D085
:1052A0000250050802E2050E026E040E0202F350DF
:1052B000050F046E0050200DF350056E05EBE6FF60
:1052C00004500406E66EBEEC2AF042E9000100EB51
:1052D000BCF001EBBDF0030ED890BD33BC33E80445
:1052E000FBE10001BC51056E05EBE6FF04EBE6FFB8
:0E52F000BEEC2AF042E943E9E7CFD9FF1200F5
:0252FE00D9CF06
:10530000E6FFE1CFD9FF84E9AC6AAB6A02B0AC88B2
:1053100002A202D0AC8CAB8C02B4AC8E02A602D03E
:10532000AB8801D0AB8A02B8AC849E9802BAAB8637
:1053300002AC02D09D8A01D09D9A9E9A02AE02D004
:105340009D8801D09D9800EBAFFF01EBBCF0BCC085
:10535000B0FFAC8AAB8E949C948EAC50100B04E0E2
:10536000AC50800B01E1948C41E9E7CFD9FF1200EA
:10537000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF84E941E8025002E14D
:10538000210E01D0250E026E0050200DF350046E48
:1053900004EBE6FF02500206E66EBEEC2AF042E99C
:1053A000000100EBBCF001EBBDF0030ED890BD3363
:1053B000BC33E804FBE10001BC51046E04EBE6FFE2
:1053C00002EBE6FFBEEC2AF042E942E9E7CFD9FF63
:0253D0001200C9
:0E53D200E42DD62DC82DBD2DA52D8E2D752DAB
:1053E0005C2D432D2A2DE42D162D022DF12CD32CCE
:1053F000B62C972C782C592C3A2C382C362C342C53
:10540000322C302C2E2C2C2C2A2C282C262C382CD0
:10541000232C202C1D2C1A2C172C142C112C0E2C68
:025420000B2C53
:0E542200D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E9005005E1C6
:10543000080EE66EE66E300E0ED0000405E1080E92
:10544000E66EE66E400E07D0020E005C09E1080E23
:10545000E66EE66E500EE66E7CEC2AF043E902D072
:0E546000FF0E01D0000E41E9E7CFD9FF120088
:02546E00D9CF94
:10547000E6FFE1CFD9FF81E942E8026A8290016A42
:10548000070E015C0BE282808050200B01E0010ED0
:105490000226029E02468290012AF2D78280805024
:1054A000200B01E0010E02268290025043E9E7CF73
:0454B000D9FF12000E
:0C54B400D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E941E843
:1054C0008290026A080E025C12E28290005002EBA7
:1054D000F3FF025204E0D890E836F306FCE1800BBB
:1054E00002E0818C01D0819C8280022AEBD7000EE1
:0854F00042E9E7CFD9FF1200E9
:0854F800D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF97
:1055000084E9A6EC2BF0050EE66E13D8FCE102EB65
:10551000E6FF0FD8FCE101EBE6FF0BD8FCE100EB66
:10552000E6FF07D8FCE1A8EC2BF041E9E7CFD9FF73
:0C55300012005AEC2AF041E900091200B8
:04553C00D9CFE6FFDE
:10554000E1CFD9FF82E941E8A6EC2BF0030EE66E2D
:105550005AEC2AF041E90009F9E100EBE6FF5AECC8
:105560002AF041E90009F9E137EC2AF0026EA8ECD3
:0C5570002BF0025042E9E7CFD9FF1200F7
:04557C00D9CFE6FF9E
:10558000E1CFD9FF83E9A6EC2BF0020EE66E0FD82F
:10559000FCE101EBE6FF0BD8FCE100EBE6FF07D8EE
:1055A000FCE1A8EC2BF041E9E7CFD9FF12005AEC5F
:0855B0002AF041E90009120094
:0855B800FF0EE3500001D96F62
:1055C000EE0E02D0F20E0000E76EE72EE5EF2AF0B5
:1055D0000C0E0001D86FE76AE72EECEF2AF0D82F07
:0E55E000EBEF2AF00001D92FE2EF2AF01200C3
:0255EE00D9CF13
:1055F000E6FFE1CFD9FF81E941E8A6EC2BF0A00E50
:10560000E66E5AEC2AF041E937EC2AF0016EA8EC7C
:0C5610002BF0015042E9E7CFD9FF120057
:04561C00D9CFE6FFFD
:10562000E1CFD9FF81E942E8CE50016ECF50026E42
:1056300001EBF3FF02EBF4FF43E9E7CFD9FF1200E0
:10564000D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF83E942E880EB03F051
:1056500081EB04F004EBD7FF03EBD6FF43E9E7CF80
:04566000D9FF12005C
:0C566400D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF82E900EBCF
:10567000E6FFE00EE66E0F0EE66E7CEC2AF043E9E4
:0856800041E9E7CFD9FF120058
:08568800D9CFE6FFE1CFD9FF05
:1056900081E941E80E0EE66E9EEC2AF041E9016ECA
:0C56A000E00E011442E9E7CFD9FF120030
:0456AC00FF0EE350BA
:1056B0000001D96F480E01D04C0EE76EE72EFED7E1
:0C56C000E76AE72EFED7D92FF7D71200BB
:0456CC0013EE00F0E9
:1056D00023EE00F0F86AF4EC28F0ACEC2BF045EC8B
:0656E00028F0FBD71200C8
:0A56E6000201000000000000303156
:0E56F00032333435363738394142434445466B
:0256FE00018128
:1057000002010000013E425553494E49543A2000DF
:055710002E004F4B00CC
:0A571600A6EC2BF0C00EE66E5AEC74
:0C5720002AF041E90009F9E1A8EF2BF0A4
:04572C00D9CFE6FFEC
:0E573000E1CFD9FF84E941E9E7CFD9FF1200AC
:02573E0000EE7B
:0C57400000F00F0EEE6AEA62FDD71200C6
:04574C00819E120028
:04575000818E120034
:02575400486BA0
:02575600416BA5
:0257580012003D
:02575A0000004D
:020000040030CA
:0100000023DC
:0100010006F8
:010002003FBE
:010003001EDE
:01000500807A
:01000600C138
:010008000FE8
:01000900C036
:01000A000FE6
:01000B00E014
:01000C000FE4
:01000D0040B2
:00000001FF

En ultimas mirere el diseño de la placa en eagle un amigo me esta ayudando con eso y vere si los componentes los puedo conseguir y no es asi hay otra version de esta interfaz miren el diagrama por si no se encuentran los integrados de superficie MC 33390 y MC 33290


----------



## shadowpucci

lo que subio mecatrodatos es exactamente la 2º interfase que arme (tomada de otro lado) y doy fe que anda excelente con el digimoto...

emilos, luego lo subo hace rato no husmeaba forosdeelectronica y ahora gracias a que termino el ciclo lectivo de la facu estoy poniendome a tiro... a la noche los subo


----------



## mecatrodatos

con la colaboracion de un amigo de mi pais he logrado realizar la interfaz en eagle:

por otro lado he dado con los componentes y ahora solo queda soldar y ponerlo a funcionar


----------



## shadowpucci

Emilos, lo prometido es deuda... te rarie la carpeta entera del modelo



ahi tenes hasta la cotizacion de los ic si mal no recuerdo... cualquier cosa me consultas..

igual, si podes armar la de mecatrodatos, es mucho mas completa, 

saludos

Matias L.


----------



## ricardo mad

shadowpucci dijo:


> lo que subio mecatrodatos es exactamente la 2º interfase que arme (tomada de otro lado) y doy fe que anda excelente con el digimoto...
> 
> ricardo, agregame al msn y podremos charlar!
> 
> emilos, luego lo subo hace rato no husmeaba forosdeelectronica y ahora gracias a que termino el ciclo lectivo de la facu estoy poniendome a tiro... a la noche los subo



gracias ya te agrege al msn, 
estube buscando el ELM 327 por aca, pero no lo e encontrado. por aya es facil de conseguir?

para los novatos como yo,entren a esta paguina, a mi me ayudo mucho para entender  todo esto.

http://www.autoxuga.com/cursos/Codigos/Codigos.htm 

entren a cursos de automovil



mecatrodatos dijo:


> con la colaboracion de un amigo de mi pais he logrado realizar la interfaz en eagle:
> 
> por otro lado he dado con los componentes y ahora solo queda soldar y ponerlo a funcionar



ya lo cheque, pues te quedo muy bien nadamas hay que hacerlo, yo sigo atorado con los conponentes


----------



## mecatrodatos

Con estos software trabajara el escner son de libre distribucion:


ScanMaster
ScanTool.net
EasyObdII.com freeware
EasyObdII.com
dejo links de descarga:

http://sourceforge.net/projects/scantool/files/
http://www.easyobdii.com/index.php?act=viewCat&catId=3

Estoy en el diseño del cable rs 232 al conector OBD 2

la interface del PCb en eagle ,se construye alrededor de microprocesador PIC18F2455 de Microchip con soporte USB. La interfaz se implementa en ISO9141/14230 MC33290, El bus J1850 VPW es controlado por MC33390 transceptor y el par de P-canal y la N-MOSFET de canal (Q1, Q2) es la conducción de autobuses PWM y PIC18F2455 comparación interna, junto con las resistencias R4, R5 producir la entrada de PWM diferencial. El circuito es alimentado desde el bus USB. El transistor Q3 es para el legado de L-inicialización de línea en el protocolo ISO9141. El adaptador cuenta con dos conectores en el DB9-M y Conector USB tipo B. El microprocesador tiene que ser programado en primer lugar. Yo  utilizo el programador PICKIT2 posteado en el area de microcontroladores cargo el codigo .hex que postee anteriomente que es el firmware para que el recepciones los datos y sean interpretados por los software de libre distribucion.

El adaptador utilzado es de 9 pines tipo D conector hembra para conectarse a los vehículos-II de conector J1962 (OBD2).  Las conexiones de pin requiere del cable son los siguientes:
J1962 PinDescripciónDB9F Pin

2                         J1850 Bus +75                   Tierra de señal16                        CAN High37                       K Line410                       J1850 Bus --614                         CAN Low515                   L Línea816                 Vehículo positivo de la batería9


----------



## LMarVg

Alguien me podria ayudar?. Por lo que entiendo el chip ELM327 se conecta al conector OBD del coche, recive los datos del la ECU y yo los puedo manipular a mi gusto (es decir conectarlo a una PC o MCU)....mi pregunta es si este chip se vende en argentina???.

muchas gracias.


----------



## shadowpucci

yo no lo pude conseguir aca... por eso hice una interfase alretnativa


----------



## elbrujo

mecatrodatos, tienes los soft, estan caidos los links


----------



## mecatrodatos

Perdon por la demora aqui estan los links de las desacargas directas en estos dias subo evidencias de funcionamiento de la interfaz en vehiculos de la gama Chevrolet.

http://sourceforge.net/projects/scantool/files/
http://www.easyobdii.com/


----------



## elbrujo

Mi ansiedad hizo que la compre hecha.. ademas por lo que la pague, no tenia sentido ni levantar el telefono..

Lo probe  en una camioneta Toyota Sw4 y anda OK. Probe en un gol 2006 y no anduvo. Baje varios soft de la red, algunos mas completos que otros.


----------



## lepra85

alguien hizo una interface obdII-bluetooth. estoy empezando hoy a ver si puedo hacerla. cuando la termine la posteo aca. 

pd: @shadowpucci el link ( ) esta caido, si tenes tiempo arreglalo asi lo podemos ver.
gracias a todos por compartir la informacion!!!!


----------



## odracir1971

hola 
amigos soy nuevo en este foro, asi que tal vez me falte algo de claridad en mis comentarios.
justo ahora inicio a investigar lo del OBDII y pues la vdd. si estoy algo frustrado con este proyecto porque de inicio no encuentro los integrados ELM2xx, y no me queda claro si los proyectos con PICs estan funcionando bien 
como cometario extra yo no soy mecanico, pero soy tecnico en electronica y me interesa el tema ademas que es carisimo escanear los vehiculos por ejem. me cuesta $20USD para que me diagnostiquen una camionetra chevr. Blazer que tengo, por esta razon busco otra alternativa.
comentario final yo solito corregi la falla de la luz ABS, rapidito les comento, que me diagnostican los codigos C0221 sensor velocidad rueda der. delantera  abierto y C0237 lecturas herraticas en sensor trasero, colmo tenia 3 semanas que cambie el balero maza presisamente de esa llanta (der)$$$,total que medi voltajes de estos sensores directamente en el conector que va al ECU y si dan señal pero diferente uno del otro, el derecho .720 VCA max. y el izq. .430 VCA, pues si el primero era el dañado y el sensor de velocidad de atras era un fallo inducido por este ultimo. lo cambié por el usado del balero maza que quite y asunto resuelto, bueno para esto compre el manual de servicio para revisar que cables eran($25USD), el cual puedo compartir creo que en partes ya saben por aquello de la escaneada de las hojas (lo tengo impreso) un gran saludo a todos los del foro y psss yo estoy de acuerdo con que compartamos la info gratis


----------



## elbrujo

Reconozco que es lindo desarrollar una propia experiencia, pero en mi caso encargue a china el ELM327 clonado por 30U$S la verdad no valia la pena ni empezar a buscar la info.. y anda OK


----------



## odracir1971

hola 
un gusto saludarte "el brujo" esta interesante tu opcion
tu crees que sea el mismo costo para Mexico?
agradeciendo de antemano tu respuesta bro


----------



## elbrujo

odracir1971 dijo:


> hola
> un gusto saludarte "el brujo" esta interesante tu opcion
> tu crees que sea el mismo costo para Mexico?
> agradeciendo de antemano tu respuesta bro



Si claro ahora bajo unos dolares.. aca la tenes http://www.dealextreme.com


----------



## odracir1971

yo tengo el ELM 327 ke compre en mercado libre Mx y me funciono ok
mi pregunta es como escaneo ABS y Air Bag alguien sabe?



			
				oscarillo dijo:
			
		

> alguien sabe si la interfaz sirve para ford, escort , y nissan tsuru.
> o para que marcas??



si debe servir, a mi me funciona muy bien probada en blazer


----------



## elbrujo

Negativo, por lo que se solamente lee valores del motor. En que auto queres ver ABS y AIRBAG? Yo tengo otra especial para mi auto que si comunica con otros modulos ademas del motor. Pero no es con el elm327.


----------



## solaris8

tiene razón el brujo, para eso son especificas y tambien para el odometro es otra.
*oscarillo*, ford y tsuru usan distintos conectores y creo que también distintos protocolos.
saludos


----------



## Tomasito

Esto es TODO lo que me quedó de lo que tenía, es lo único que pude recuperar del disco rígido antiguo.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10901246/OBD2.rar

Son archivos medio desordenados y faltan varios, pero es lo que tengo. No me pregunten qué es qué o como se usa qué cosa porque no tengo ni la menor idea. Jamás usé esa información, creo que ni lei los pdf. Me la dieron y la guardé, nada más. No es de malo, no sé NADA del tema.

Por las discusiones anteriores, el pasado pisado, es harina de otro costal. Sin remordimientos.

Sientansé TOTAL Y COMPLETAMENTE LIBRES de distribuirlo por donde quieran y a quien quieran. Solo traten de no venderlo.


Gracias.


----------



## Sedano

A ver, no he leido el post entero porque es muy largo...  pero un interfaz para vag com 3.11  es muy simple, con un MAX232 unas pocas resistencias y  condensadores... pero que vamos en Ebay los hay baratos, eso sí, solo sirven para los VAG (Audi, Volkswagen, Seat, Skoda).

 Lo del ELM32X es un interfaz OBDII que vale para todos pero para poca cosa, inyección, control de emisiones y creo que ya está.


----------



## andresmorales

Hola amigos

me gustaria saber si alguno tiene el Framework correspondiente para el pic PIC18F2455, el cual utilizan en la pagina http://www.obddiag.net/, les agradeceria mucho ya que estoy trabajando con esta interface para mi proyecto de grado

saludos desde colombia y de ante manos gracias por toda la ayuda que me puedan brindar

andres morales meza   
abajo la sopa


----------

